# Insulting the President/PM not allowed!



## EagleEyes

Please dont insult the President or the Prime Minister of Pakistan in your posts. I do understand that many of you are not happy with the actions of the President, but we will have to live with it. Because the majority elected the Pakistan People's Party, and the PPP has elected the President. 

No matter how good or bad the President is. Insulting the President will not be allowed, and we will start handing out bans if such continues.

Criticize.. discuss.. donot insult.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Neo

Agreed....I may have called him Ghaddari a few times myself.
How inapproperiate..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

@WebMaster can the rule be applied for all Democratically elected Head of States???


----------



## SamantK

Android said:


> @WebMaster can the rule be applied for all Democratically elected Head of States???


 He clearly said about Pakistani PM.. Don't try too hard


----------



## Leader

Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit killing muslims as his achievement !!

and it definitely doesnot fall under name calling..

I wish that freedom of speech not be compromised, just because majority of indian wish everyone else to respect Modi as a clean person.




rest is ofcourse your prerogative,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tango22

I l


Leader said:


> Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit it as his achievement !!
> 
> and it definitely doesnot fall under name calling..
> 
> I wish that freedom of speech not be compromised, just because majority of indian wish everyone else to respect Modi as a clean person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest is ofcourse your prerogative,


I like your confidence


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Leader said:


> Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit killing muslims as his achievement !!
> 
> and it definitely doesnot fall under name calling..
> 
> I wish that freedom of speech not be compromised, just because majority of indian wish everyone else to respect Modi as a clean person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest is ofcourse your prerogative,


--
i know i can get ban for this..
with due respect to mr. jinnah
can we call him mass murder like Hitler for direct action day ..for 16 aug which lead death of many people..
what is your view ?



Leader said:


> Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit killing muslims as his achievement !!
> 
> and it definitely doesnot fall under name calling..
> 
> I wish that freedom of speech not be compromised, just because majority of indian wish everyone else to respect Modi as a clean person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest is ofcourse your prerogative,


--
frredom of sppech cant be selective ..
as mod said .. insulting pak pm/president is not allowed as they represent people of pak
shall we not put same respect of head of state of india / pak/ usa..as they represent their people..
even in Eu rightist guys coming in 
Criticize.. discuss.. donot insult.
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304811904579585732459776154?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304811904579585732459776154.html
Far Right Performs Strongly In European Elections | Business Insider India



Android said:


> @WebMaster can the rule be applied for all Democratically elected Head of States???


--
you are communal..
a enemy of ganga jamna tahejeeb...
why....see your profile pic..
how can you show modi with muslim..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

Leader said:


> Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit killing muslims as his achievement !!



The supreme court of India has proved him innocent of all charges after a 12 year case against him.

That itself clears him of all the false allegations that are against him.

Now don't go crying that he was 'tried by the Hindu law'. Here the law is civil and has nothing to do with culture or faith. It takes time but it clears.

I think 12 years of scrutiny under the most anti-Indian and anti-Hindu/Buddhist/Sikh regime in India and still being proven innocent is good enough.
You follow your rules we don't say anything. 

Then why ask us?


WebMaster said:


> Please dont insult the President or the Prime Minister of Pakistan in your posts. I do understand that many of you are not happy with the actions of the President, but we will have to live with it. Because the majority elected the Pakistan People's Party, and the PPP has elected the President.
> 
> No matter how good or bad the President is. Insulting the President will not be allowed, and we will start handing out bans if such continues.
> 
> Criticize.. discuss.. donot insult.



I think the rule should be applied to all heads of states here.

Good call.


----------



## Reviewer21

@WebMaster And what about the head of the states of other countries. Here Pakistani users are always using derogatory words against Indian PM. So please imply the same for head of the states of other countries. Thank You!


----------



## Leader

Tshering22 said:


> The supreme court of India has proved him innocent of all charges after a 12 year case against him.
> 
> That itself clears him of all the false allegations that are against him.
> 
> Now don't go crying that he was 'tried by the Hindu law'. Here the law is civil and has nothing to do with culture or faith. It takes time but it clears.
> 
> I think 12 years of scrutiny under the most anti-Indian and anti-Hindu/Buddhist/Sikh regime in India and still being proven innocent is good enough.
> You follow your rules we don't say anything.
> 
> Then why ask us?
> 
> 
> I think the rule should be applied to all heads of states here.
> 
> Good call.



excellent, now the judgement is part of the record, its our right to criticize it in full swing, and I disagree, the indian supreme court let a terrorist go, and now look what has happened, the freaking terrorist has taken over India !


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Leader said:


> excellent, now the judgement is part of the record, its our right to criticize it in full swing, and I disagree, the indian supreme court let a terrorist go, and now look what has happened, the freaking terrorist has taken over India !



I totally agree with you. He's a bloody terrorist who had a dozen or so other terrorists paying homeage and respect to him at his inauguration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

bechara zardari ... very unfairly treated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

I agree with you @WebMaster. But they must also stop insulting the nation by their actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Somebody called your PM a "fat fart" in one thread. I seem to be the only member who took offense to that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

PlanetWarrior said:


> Somebody called your PM a "fat fart" in one thread. I seem to be the only member who took offense to that


you can imagine the level of respect..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

airmarshal said:


> I agree with you @WebMaster. But they must also stop insulting the nation by their actions.



Now; is the underlined part, a section of the Rules of PDF or the Constitution of Pakistan?


----------



## notsuperstitious

This taliban lover ''leader'' and the ''think tank'' that thanked his post do not seem to realize they are not the judge jury and executioner. Modi is an accomplished politician with lots of achievement and also the controvertial gujrat riots blot under his watch. Its perfectly OK to criticize him, and lots and lots of Indians also do it. But calling him a terrorist by a TTP lover has a special place in the history of hypocricy and humor.

I urge all Indian posters to retaliate by asking the poster who calls modi terrorist, if actions of certain leaders who played a part (never legally scrutinized unlike Modi's) in the death of a million people in 1947 also makes them terrorists. You must realise that these people are like this, they will make fun of your religion and religious figures, but when you retaliate they go berserk. Its their weakness. Use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dubious

airmarshal said:


> I agree with you @WebMaster. But they must also stop insulting the nation by their actions.


@WebMaster they stopped going after the PM/ President and recently went after the founding father!


----------



## pursuit of happiness

notsuperstitious said:


> This taliban lover ''leader'' and the ''think tank'' that thanked his post do not seem to realize they are not the judge jury and executioner. Modi is an accomplished politician with lots of achievement and also the controvertial gujrat riots blot under his watch. Its perfectly OK to criticize him, and lots and lots of Indians also do it. But calling him a terrorist by a TTP lover has a special place in the history of hypocricy and humor.
> 
> I urge all Indian posters to retaliate by asking the poster who calls modi terrorist, if actions of certain leaders who played a part (never legally scrutinized unlike Modi's) in the death of a million people in 1947 also makes them terrorists. You must realise that these people are like this, they will make fun of your religion and religious figures, but when you retaliate they go berserk. Its their weakness. Use it.


--
it seems mod is busy....
let see whether they are true to laws of natural justice which follow in world .. or
as they say... their land their rule..

@all pak members
all those who say PM Modi is terrorist .. mind you same can boom rang for Mr.Jinnah
if modi inaction cause 2000 riots
Mr.jinnah opnly called direct action knowing there will be bloodshed...

now you take calll .
@MOD
if you allowd pak member to call indian PM a terrorist without any proof ( not on any ones thinking ) declared by any UN/world court
please do allow indian member to call same tag to Mr.Jiinah (on our thinking )

(as he also not decalred terrorist by any court but



Akheilos said:


> @WebMaster they stopped going after the PM/ President and recently went after the founding father!


dear we dont like it..
you love your faunding fahter we respect him too 
so we love our PM 
waht w e want one rule for all head of state simple
i gave you the logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dear we dont like it..
> you love your faunding fahter we respect him too
> so we love our PM
> i gave you the logic


Thank you but the thing is...I dont even care about Modi (nor have I ever uttered a single word against him except when I questioned why he didnt divorce his wife for she could have found happiness as she was still a teenager when he left her- and I got a reply to that too but just saying that was the only q I raised against him) but why is my founding father being abused?



notsuperstitious said:


> This taliban lover ''leader'' and the ''think tank'' that thanked his post do not seem to realize they are not the judge jury and executioner. Modi is an accomplished politician with lots of achievement and also the controvertial gujrat riots blot under his watch. Its perfectly OK to criticize him, and lots and lots of Indians also do it. But calling him a terrorist by a TTP lover has a special place in the history of hypocricy and humor.
> 
> I urge all Indian posters to retaliate by asking the poster who calls modi terrorist, if actions of certain leaders who played a part (never legally scrutinized unlike Modi's) in the death of a million people in 1947 also makes them terrorists. You must realise that these people are like this, they will make fun of your religion and religious figures, but when you retaliate they go berserk. Its their weakness. Use it.


wow did he just say its their weakness use it? meaning attack anything you can go as low and dirty as you can?

Post reported for preaching hatred and prob people like you have made both nations go crazy with hate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Leader said:


> excellent, now the judgement is part of the record, its our right to criticize it in full swing, and I disagree, the indian supreme court let a terrorist go, and now look what has happened, *the freaking terrorist has taken over India !*



This is not Pakistan.

In India the nation is not ' taken over', leaders are elected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Akheilos said:


> Thank you but the thing is...I dont even care about Modi (nor have I ever uttered a single word against him except when I questioned why he didnt divorce his wife for she could have found happiness as she was still a teenager when he left her- and I got a reply to that too but just saying that was the only q I raised against him) but why is my founding father being abused?


--
Mr.jiinah not abused .. we dont have that quality to go close to them
those are the men who stood by their conviction 
again read my post ..
read post 10 by your pak bro..stil he calling our PM terrorist ...
Mod is silent ..may be he is busy... so will take some time to clarify
you never abused i neved said you..
--
modi marrriage
thahts not issue here dear .. we are discusing modi but PM of india
why he did not divored is his personal matter

i raised point to judge people on same yardstick ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old Navigator

Well, I can clearly see the date of post which is Oct 08, 2008, which is also attached for your ready reference:






and I think if this is still applicable then half of the Pakistani members are facing imminent ban for saying tind, tinda , ganja, Naseebo lal league ..... etc. etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> Mr.jiinah not abused .. we dont have that quality to go close to them
> those are the men who stood by their conviction
> again read my post ..
> read post 10 by your pak bro..stil he calling our PM terrorist ...
> Mod is silent ..may be he is busy... so will take some time to clarify
> you never abused i neved said you..
> --
> modi marrriage
> thahts not issue here dear .. we are discusing modi but PM of india
> why he did not divored is his personal matter
> 
> i raised point to judge people on same yardstick ...


So based on your "points" PM vs Founding father? really?

I gave modi's marriage as the only posts I have made on Modi since his campaign to elections and in fact to date! My question was why is my founding father who is in his grave being slandered by your countrymen? Retaliation for a PM being abused? Dont all politicians get abused? Whats new in that? But a founding father is a founder there is no comparison! PM come and go....so why compare a PM with a founding father?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Akheilos said:


> wow did he just say its their weakness use it? meaning attack anything you can go as low and dirty as you can?
> 
> Post reported for preaching hatred and prob people like you have made both nations go crazy with hate!


 
Sure, when Pakistani think tanks, professionals etc are breaking rules left right and center and indulge in offensive name calling, my call for retaliation (specifically questioning their criteria, NOT name calling) must be the reason of their hatred eh???

The classic chicken or roast chicken confusion? Because it really is not. The chicken came first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

notsuperstitious said:


> Sure, when Pakistani think tanks, professionals etc are breaking rules left right and center and indulge in offensive name calling, my call for retaliation must be the reason of their hatred eh???
> 
> The classic chicken or roast chicken confusion? Because it really is not.


There is no confusion you are what you stand firm on...And I just pointed out where you as an individual stand...Please dont quote me...I dont want anything to do with you!


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Body Language speaks louder than words.


----------



## Secret Service

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Body Language speaks louder than words.
> View attachment 32838


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Akheilos said:


> So based on your "points" PM vs Founding father? really?
> 
> I gave modi's marriage as the only posts I have made on Modi since his campaign to elections and in fact to date! My question was why is my founding father who is in his grave being slandered by your countrymen? Retaliation for a PM being abused? Dont all politicians get abused? Whats new in that? But a founding father is a founder there is no comparison! PM come and go....so why compare a PM with a founding father?


--
its not vs thing ..
PM of india is worth of indian people...its not person but insinuation..
politician get abused .. 
PM can be criticized but not abused and TERRORIST is far more rude when our TOP court -SC cleared him .. 
they should when required but respect should be given where it due..
he is not there as person but insittion called PM of india..
indian decomcrsy with all flaws stand because its institution are still have hugest integrity and respect..
to give one exam.
Election commison of india head - Mr.sampath
ex.IAS // civil service guy had close working relasthing with congress one of top most Chief ministers and known to be close to sonia gandhi..
many though their may be influence of that and bjp may not get good result (that happned because UPA/congress was lowest level of integrity ,, theytry to sabotage SC , CAG )
but reverse happened..
so its more about instition tha personal


----------



## airmarshal

notsuperstitious said:


> This taliban lover ''leader'' and the ''think tank'' that thanked his post do not seem to realize they are not the judge jury and executioner. Modi is an accomplished politician with lots of achievement and also the controvertial gujrat riots blot under his watch. Its perfectly OK to criticize him, and lots and lots of Indians also do it. But calling him a terrorist by a TTP lover has a special place in the history of hypocricy and humor.
> 
> I urge all Indian posters to retaliate by asking the poster who calls modi terrorist, if actions of certain leaders who played a part (never legally scrutinized unlike Modi's) in the death of a million people in 1947 also makes them terrorists. You must realise that these people are like this, they will make fun of your religion and religious figures, but when you retaliate they go berserk. Its their weakness. Use it.



Modi is a nationalist as much as Hafiz Saeed. If Pakistan elects Hafiz Saeed, your bums wont be on fire., they will explode.

Indian allegations against against Hafiz Saeed were never proved. But Modi's involvement in Gujarat violence is documented. 

Its none of our business who you elect. For us, it remains constant that Pakistan has issues with India and with our weak and corrupt leadership, we dont see much headway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

secretservice said:


>



*OMG is it Nawaz Sharif at right side ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

secretservice said:


>



It is indeed a commendable thing that Modi rose from lowest levels. It means India has a system which is working. As for Nawaz Sharif picture, he looks non serious as politician and he has proved it three times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Leader said:


> Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit killing muslims as his achievement !!
> 
> and it definitely doesnot fall under name calling..


You're talking like an extremist with extreme views. Well, am I surprised? Far from it, especially coming from you.

Now by the same logic you would like to call Altaf Hussain a terrorist too seeing what's happening in Karachi etc where thousands have been killed.

When you can rise your voice that '2,000 Muslims' were killed in Gujarat, how about the 2.4 million Hindus and Muslims killed in 1971 or the 250,000 Kashmiri Pandits forced out of their homes in Kashmir? Who was responsible? No prizes for guessing. They all then should also be deemed to be terrorists.

How about the forced conversions and Tax that Hindus have to pay in Pakistan or get killed? Hundreds have already been murdered. Who's the terrorist here? The head of the government naturally. And that means Nawaz Sharif and his predecessors.

By your logic, hundreds of millions of Indians who voted for Modi, are terrorists too.

Stop throwing stones from your glass house. Get your act together first before calling others terrorists. Your arguments made you look pretty silly.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

airmarshal said:


> Modi is a nationalist as much as Hafiz Saeed. If Pakistan elects Hafiz Saeed, your bums wont be on fire., they will explode.
> 
> Indian allegations against against Hafiz Saeed were never proved. But Modi's involvement in Gujarat violence is documented.
> 
> Its none of our business who you elect. For us, it remains constant that Pakistan has issues with India and with our weak and corrupt leadership, we dont see much headway.


-- yes Hafiz saeed is nationlist in pak
but for world by UN
Saeed is listed on the NIA Most Wanted list. The United Nations declared Jama'at-ud-Da'wah a terrorist organization in December 2008 and Hafiz Saeed a terrorist as its leader.[8]
Hafiz Muhammad Saeed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

can you give me any world institution link which called modi terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

notsuperstitious said:


> Sure, when Pakistani think tanks, professionals etc are breaking rules left right and center and indulge in offensive name calling, my call for retaliation (specifically questioning their criteria, NOT name calling) must be the reason of their hatred eh???
> 
> The classic chicken or roast chicken confusion? Because it really is not. The chicken came first.




You are stupid when you dont find anything you start abusing Jinnah for that bhnagee modi simple as that.

You cant compare modi with Jinnah.

If you want to retaliate you can do that by abusing NS or Musharraf or any other PM of Pakistan NOT our founding father.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

airmarshal said:


> Modi is a nationalist as much as Hafiz Saeed. If Pakistan elects Hafiz Saeed, your bums wont be on fire., they will explode.
> 
> Indian allegations against against Hafiz Saeed were never proved. But Modi's involvement in Gujarat violence is documented.
> 
> Its none of our business who you elect. For us, it remains constant that Pakistan has issues with India and with our weak and corrupt leadership, we dont see much headway.


 
Yes, since you are very immature, why don't you elect Hafiz Saeed to PM and really ''defeat'' our plot!




Spring Onion said:


> You are stupid when you dont find anything you start abusing Jinnah for that bhnagee modi simple as that.
> You cant compare modi with Jinnah.
> If you want to retaliate you can do that by abusing NS or Musharraf or any other PM of Pakistan NOT our founding father.


 
You don't get to choose, for you modi is bhangee for me jinnah is bhangee responible for 1 million deaths and creating a stooge nation for the west. Now both of can resort to name calling or both can stop. No double standards pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Spring Onion said:


> You are stupid when you dont find anything you start abusing Jinnah for that bhnagee modi simple as that.
> 
> You cant compare modi with Jinnah.
> 
> If you want to retaliate you can do that by abusing NS or Musharraf or any other PM of Pakistan NOT our founding father.


--
no one comparing modi .. with jiinah
agreed 
but we are not discussing modi as individual but Modi as PM of india 
but as Mr.Jinnah is father of pak
PM of India ( not modi as individual ) - eqaully respected if not less in india
but
when jinnah called direct action and resulted in bloodshed what you call
it?
modi cleared by SC which is top court in india .. still you call him terrost due to 2000 riost is it justified ?



notsuperstitious said:


> Yes, since you are very immature, why don't you elect Hafiz Saeed to PM and really ''defeat'' our plot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to choose, for you modi is bhangee for me jinnah is bhangee responible for 1 million deaths and creating a stooge nation for the west. Now both of can resort to name calling or both can stop. No double standards pls.


--
No double standards
this is all about ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

secretservice said:


>



u are laughing at a man who worked selflessly throughout his life.
shame at u man.

1)he was cm of gujrat for 13 years and still his family got no undue benefits,they still are lower middle class people and happy at that.

2)he donated 21 lakh just a week back from his personal bank balance for girl education and he is no millionare.

3)now look at what leaders like nawaz sharif,rahul gandhi,benazir bhutto did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

he-man said:


> u are laughing at a man who worked selflessly throughout his life.
> shame at u man.
> 
> 1)he was cm of gujrat for 13 years and still his family got no undue benefits,they still are lower middle class people and happy at that.
> 
> 2)he donated 21 lakh just a week back from his personal bank balance for girl education and he is no millionare.
> 
> 3)now look at what leaders like nawaz sharif,rahul gandhi,benazir bhutto did.


--
he can laugh .. dear .. freedom of speech.. and laugh..

work will speak for modi


----------



## he-man

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he can laugh .. dear .. freedom of speech.. and laugh..
> 
> work will speak for modi


i was actually apalled by his stupid post.

at least modi worked for nation,not money

btw modi looks kickass like this,lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

he-man said:


> i was actually apalled by his stupid post.
> 
> at least modi worked for nation,not money


--
they dont have that kind of leader 
so cant understand ..
for them MOdi = gujrat riots 
rest is in indus river...
it not their fault..
its our privileged

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

secretservice said:


>



The pic on the left is a photoshopped fake. Why are you guys still peddling it?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## detect234

Agreed but this should be for all democraticaly elected leaders as this is an internation forum now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

nawaz's sharif's biggest achievement


----------



## AHMED85

Don't complain to Dummy stamp. 
Admin is at right.


----------



## Kloitra

Indischer said:


> The pic on the left is a photoshopped fake. Why are you guys still peddling it?



Just goes to show, they are proud to be ruled by feudals!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

First Modi picture is FAKE (Photoshop). I've already see original image of that sweeper whom photoshopped with modi's head.

Second - If Indian court discharge him so what? What Indian court decided is we are damn care about. Modi already confessed (clearly that he did that job). Few years ago in some of interview Modi said "Pakistan kay saath may wohi karta jo mainay Gujrat may kya" other of his statement was for muslims - "Kutay kay pilay agar gari kay nechay ajayeen". He is a criminal a terrorist.

Finally India became first country in the world where Terrorist become Prime Minister. Whom PM already ban by US State Deptartment because of Muslim massacre in gujrat. Why we respect any PM whom we know his/her background by the way? its freedom of speech.

Third - I extremely hate Nawaz Shareef and his topi drama kachra kabaar party in which Khawaja Sara along with kitaboon ke mati saaf kakray almaaryoon may rakhnay wala Faatmi and demaagi mareez Sartaj Aziz.

One thing i like about modi is - He is FAR FAR BETTER Than Zardari, Nawaz Shareef in many things. He is real political guy. Know how to counter/tackle and play games.... I admitted that modi is full of skill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Stealth said:


> First Modi picture is FAKE (Photoshop). I've already see original image of that sweeper whom photoshopped with modi's head.
> 
> Second - If Indian court discharge him so what? What Indian court decided is we are damn care about. Modi already confessed (clearly that he did that job). Few years ago in some of interview Modi said "Pakistan kay saath may wohi karta jo mainay Gujrat may kya" other of his statement was for muslims - "Kutay kay pilay agar gari kay nechay ajayeen". He is a criminal a terrorist.
> 
> Finally India became first country in the world where Terrorist become Prime Minister. Whom PM already ban by US State Deptartment because of Muslim massacre in gujrat. Why we respect any PM whom we know his/her background by the way? its freedom of speech.
> 
> Third - I extremely hate Nawaz Shareef and his topi drama kachra kabaar party in which Khawaja Sara along with kitaboon ke mati saaf kakray almaaryoon may rakhnay wala Faatmi and demaagi mareez Sartaj Aziz.
> 
> One thing i like about modi is - He is FAR FAR BETTER Than Zardari, Nawaz Shareef in many things. He is real political guy. Know how to counter/tackle and play games.... I admitted that modi is full of skill...


--
@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore 
is your silence is acceptance of calling Indian pm terrorists..?
please be clear ..
most pak member care dam about our Prime minister ..and directly the people of inida
it fine law of natural justice is not follow as its your forum your rule type seems
please confirm


----------



## Hyde

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore
> is your silence is acceptance of calling Indian pm terrorists..?
> please be clear ..
> most pak member care dam about our Prime minister ..and directly the people of inida
> it fine law of natural justice is not follow as its your forum your rule type seems
> please confirm


I think this policy is impractical since day 1.

We have humiliated Nawaz Sharif in every other thread, we have grilled Zardari in past.

I see no reason why Modi should be immune. I don't see any issue with it for as long as you are not using inappropriate language. Calling him a terrorist is not a big deal, some people in past has termed Nawaz Sharif with similar title, no action was taken by MODs considering personal opinion. Webby recently said this rule is still in place, but the question is about implementation, I believe it was never implemented in last 6 years, it's simply not possible for a large forum like PDF. For me this is just a mere criticism.

PS: If a killer becomes a priest, it doesn't mean he is no longer a killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

@WebMaster its a good thing,it could have been better if you had mentioned all PM's and Presidents.That would have sent a message that you want to make it an international form.


pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore
> is your silence is acceptance of calling Indian pm terrorists..?
> please be clear ..
> most pak member care dam about our Prime minister ..and directly the people of inida
> it fine law of natural justice is not follow as its your forum your rule type seems
> please confirm


Why are you so upset,infact you should pity those who call modi terrorist,they are confused and dont know who is a terrorist,the same confusion is the reason for the present situation in their home country,have you seen any mature Pakistani use it,you will not because they know the meaning of the word.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore
waiting for your reply for my post no 48 in this thread


----------



## M. Sarmad

If Indians were so "oversensitive" , They shouldn`t have elected a terrorist as their PM in the first place ....

And Now they want everyone to respect a Hindu extremist involved in murder of thousands of innocent Muslims .....

The titles of "Butcher of Gujarat" , "Biggest terrorist of India" , "Biggest terrorist in Indian politics" etc. were given to Narendra Modi by Indians themselves , not Pakistanis ....

First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ...


----------



## NirmalKrish

Azlan Haider said:


> If Indians were so "oversensitive" , They shouldn`t have elected a terrorist as their PM in the first place ....
> 
> And Now they want everyone to respect a Hindu extremist involved in murder of thousands of innocent Muslims .....
> 
> The titles of "Butcher of Gujarat" , "Biggest terrorist of India" , "Biggest terrorist in Indian politics" etc. were given to Narendra Modi by Indians themselves , not Pakistanis ....
> 
> First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee in your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ...




Stop with the hypocrisy your parliament is run by terrorists, you are a terrorist nation and your country is the epi-center for terrorism world wide. that is a fact! dont make yourself look like a fool.


----------



## Stealth

NirmalKrish said:


> Stop with the hypocrisy your parliament is run by terrorists, you are a terrorist nation and your country is the epi-center for terrorism world wide. thats is a fact! dont make yourself look like a fool.


IF India label Pakistan epi-center of terrorism doesnt mean India is not epi-center of terrorism against Pakistan from Afghanistan and in Kashmir ... you're also doing the same terrorism (by your logic then)


----------



## PoKeMon

airmarshal said:


> Modi is a nationalist as much as Hafiz Saeed. If Pakistan elects Hafiz Saeed, your bums wont be on fire., they will explode.
> 
> Indian allegations against against Hafiz Saeed were never proved. But Modi's involvement in Gujarat violence is documented.
> 
> Its none of our business who you elect. For us, it remains constant that Pakistan has issues with India and with our weak and corrupt leadership, we dont see much headway.


There is a difference between modi and hafiz saeed. Saeed is culprit of india so we have all the right to voice our concerns but is modi charged for any offence against pakistan?

You can cry foul only if you are thekedar of all muslims in this world. Please answer.


----------



## SrNair

Leader said:


> Webby, calling a terrorist, terrorist is not insult, its a status he has earned in Gujrat massacre. if such a person becomes premier, it doesnot change the fact that he is a terrorist. and its not an insult, ask Modi to be honest and he will proudly admit killing muslims as his achievement !!
> 
> and it definitely doesnot fall under name calling..
> 
> I wish that freedom of speech not be compromised, just because majority of indian wish everyone else to respect Modi as a clean person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest is ofcourse your prerogative,


All that you mentioned here is India internal matter.We Indians always respects our judiciary and that judiciary and SC cant find any mistake from Modi.
And we dont care how do you think
For us he is a powerful Prime Minister.That is why we Indians (including more than 100 million muslims)selected him as PM .


----------



## SrNair

secretservice said:


>




This picture is fake.But Look at them both of them now.One was a rich man and other was a poor guy.But that guy ,Narendra Modi proved that any person can dream the PM post of India .All we need a will power.Now for Indians Narendra Modi is a lesson,with a huge will power any one can find out their fortune in India.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

--
see what world is saying forget india ..
and these are not blog or amatures they are world known thnk tank 
is youtube is wokring ipak wil give many more link by word famous institution if not person who said the same 
http://www.cfr.org/pakistan/pakistans-new-generation-terrorists/p15422

Ex-Pakistani Ambassador: My Country Supports Terrorism - Bloomberg View

Terrorist Sponsors: Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, China | Cato Institute
pakistan’s guilt is nearly as great as Saudi Arabia’s. Without the active support of the government in Islamabad, it is doubtful whether the Taliban could ever have come to power in Afghanistan. Pakistani authorities helped fund the militia and equip it with military hardware during the mid-1990s when the Taliban was merely one of several competing factions in Afghanistan’s civil war. Only when the United States exerted enormous diplomatic pressure after the Sept. 11 attacks did Islamabad begin to sever its political and financial ties with the Taliban. Even now it is not certain that key members of Pakistan’s intelligence service have repudiated their Taliban clients.
Afghanistan is not the only place where Pakistani leaders have flirted with terrorist clients. Pakistan has also assisted rebel forces in Kashmir even though those groups have committed terrorist acts against civilians. And it should be noted that a disproportionate number of the extremist madrasas schools funded by the Saudis operate in Pakistan.

Terror Group Recruits From Pakistan’s “Best and Brightest” | A Perfect Terrorist | FRONTLINE | PBS



Aether said:


> I think this policy is impractical since day 1.
> 
> We have humiliated Nawaz Sharif in every other thread, we have grilled Zardari in past.
> 
> I see no reason why Modi should be immune. I don't see any issue with it for as long as you are not using inappropriate language. Calling him a terrorist is not a big deal, some people in past has termed Nawaz Sharif with similar title, no action was taken by MODs considering personal opinion. Webby recently said this rule is still in place, but the question is about implementation, I believe it was never implemented in last 6 years, it's simply not possible for a large forum like PDF. For me this is just a mere criticism.
> 
> PS: If a killer becomes a priest, it doesn't mean he is no longer a killer.


--
is this ONLY APPLICABLE TO PM?PRESIDENT OF PAK..
no one else?


----------



## NirmalKrish

Stealth said:


> IF India label Pakistan epi-center of terrorism doesnt mean India is not epi-center of terrorism against Pakistan from Afghanistan and in Kashmir ... you're also doing the same terrorism (by your logic then)



That is the most retarded thing i have ever heard. Its not india that labeled pakistan the epi-center of terrioism, but it was NATO and the US which has. the rest of the world agree's, even the unrest in china your all whether ally, wreaks of Pakistani input. (terror attack leaves dozens killed after bombs thrown into busy market)

http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com...-blasts-in-urumqi/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


----------



## SrNair

Azlan Haider said:


> If Indians were so "oversensitive" , They shouldn`t have elected a terrorist as their PM in the first place ....
> 
> And Now they want everyone to respect a Hindu extremist involved in murder of thousands of innocent Muslims .....
> 
> *The titles of "Butcher of Gujarat" , "Biggest terrorist of India" , "Biggest terrorist in Indian politics" etc. were given to Narendra Modi by Indians themselves , not Pakistanis *....
> 
> First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ...



That kind of designation given him by our cheap politicians like Mamata Banerjeee,Mulayam ,Mayawati ,Sonia ,Rahul etc.But dont generalize all Indians.
Those who call him such words is now sit in their home and killing mosquitoes.
For us Indians he is the PM of India .We always respect him when he is in that post and obey his cabinet orders.Our Judiciary is the last word about a crime .And that judiciary clear him from any wrongdoing.We always respect our Constitutional establishmement.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> If Indians were so "oversensitive" , They shouldn`t have elected a terrorist as their PM in the first place ....
> 
> And Now they want everyone to respect a Hindu extremist involved in murder of thousands of innocent Muslims .....
> 
> The titles of "Butcher of Gujarat" , "Biggest terrorist of India" , "Biggest terrorist in Indian politics" etc. were given to Narendra Modi by Indians themselves , not Pakistanis ....
> 
> First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ...


--
Butcher of gujrat ..
just wait ..


----------



## Stealth

NirmalKrish said:


> That is the most retarded thing i have ever heard. Its not india that labeled pakistan the epi-center of terrioism, but it was NATO and the US which has. the rest of the world agree's, even the unrest in china your all whether ally, wreaks of Pakistani input. (terror attack leaves dozens killed after bombs thrown into busy market)
> 
> http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com...-blasts-in-urumqi/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0



haan and US is your abba whom all bullshits are real right ? yes we have seen in Iraq WMD and rest of so many examples .... 

and we know which WORLD agree with US tooo....


----------



## MM_Haider

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> see what world is saying forget india ..
> and these are not blog or amatures they are world known thnk tank
> is youtube is wokring ipak wil give many more link by word famous institution if not person who said the same
> http://www.cfr.org/pakistan/pakistans-new-generation-terrorists/p15422
> 
> Ex-Pakistani Ambassador: My Country Supports Terrorism - Bloomberg View
> 
> Terrorist Sponsors: Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, China | Cato Institute
> pakistan’s guilt is nearly as great as Saudi Arabia’s. Without the active support of the government in Islamabad, it is doubtful whether the Taliban could ever have come to power in Afghanistan. Pakistani authorities helped fund the militia and equip it with military hardware during the mid-1990s when the Taliban was merely one of several competing factions in Afghanistan’s civil war. Only when the United States exerted enormous diplomatic pressure after the Sept. 11 attacks did Islamabad begin to sever its political and financial ties with the Taliban. Even now it is not certain that key members of Pakistan’s intelligence service have repudiated their Taliban clients.
> Afghanistan is not the only place where Pakistani leaders have flirted with terrorist clients. Pakistan has also assisted rebel forces in Kashmir even though those groups have committed terrorist acts against civilians. And it should be noted that a disproportionate number of the extremist madrasas schools funded by the Saudis operate in Pakistan.
> 
> Terror Group Recruits From Pakistan’s “Best and Brightest” | A Perfect Terrorist | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> 
> --
> is this ONLY APPLICABLE TO PM?PRESIDENT OF PAK..
> no one else?



This is just a blame game.. why not start it from the rise of Taliban when Soviet forces left Afghanistan after the US funded Jihad ended? Who supported them? yes Pakistan was compelled to fight a proxy war for USA because of it's own vested interest as well.. but the real string puller was USA..


----------



## NirmalKrish

Stealth said:


> haan and US is your abba whom all bullshits are real right ? yes we have seen in Iraq WMD and rest of so many examples ....
> 
> and we know which WORLD agree with US tooo....



the last person i would believe in the world is the voice of an american, but at the same time, one it comes to choose form the lesser of the two devils, i would choose them over you pakistanis. You guys are just pure evil, by the way your reputation is not something to be very proud of on the world stage. People around the world can give a 2 hoots about what pakistan has to say and neither can i.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

MM_Haider said:


> This is just a blame game.. why not start it from the rise of Taliban when Soviet forces left Afghanistan after the US funded Jihad ended? Who supported them? yes Pakistan was compelled to fight a proxy war for USA because of it's own vested interest as well.. but the real string puller was USA..


--
dear ..
i can accept your point.. USA may playing games..
just asked yourself... no india .. USA..
who allowed to pull USA in your own country?
who allowed muhahidin as state apparatus against india ?
who did kargil when we came for peace ?
The United Nations declared Jama'at-ud-Da'wah a terrorist organization in December 2008 and Hafiz Saeed a terrorist as its leader. still he roam freely?
you dont trust USA .. but then UN too ? UN declared terrorist urges PM of PAk that too openly 
Modi’s swearing-in: Hafiz Saeed urges PM to review decision – The Express Tribune

USA is cuprit then pak is abetting by choice or by compulsion?
-
just ask yourself..
who got is on right path ? india or pak
whos people suffering more due to terror ?both but india its form outside (naxal in india is socil economical issue not terrorist issue to clear ) 
whos existence/Constitution / idea of country is in danger?
which people can make changes in polity/governace for good? 
we did in our election for corruption free and economic and social growth agenda + other issue 

so you tell me after all this what will be conclusion..
dont think as pakistani or muslim 
think as citizen of world and common man


----------



## NirmalKrish

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dear ..
> i can accept your point.. USA may playing games..
> just asked yourself... no india .. USA..
> who allowed to pull USA in your own country?
> who allowed muhahidin as state apparatus against india ?
> who did kargil when we came for peace ?
> The United Nations declared Jama'at-ud-Da'wah a terrorist organization in December 2008 and Hafiz Saeed a terrorist as its leader. still he roam freely?
> you dont trust USA .. but then UN too ? UN declared terrorist urges PM of PAk that too openly
> Modi’s swearing-in: Hafiz Saeed urges PM to review decision – The Express Tribune
> 
> USA is cuprit then pak is abetting by choice or by compulsion?
> -
> just ask yourself..
> who got is on right path ? india or pak
> whos people suffering more due to terror ?both but india its form outside (naxal in india is socil economical issue not terrorist issue to clear )
> whos existence/Constitution / idea of country is in danger?
> which people can make changes in polity/governace for good?
> we did in our election for corruption free and economic and social growth agenda + other issue
> 
> so you tell me after all this what will be conclusion..
> dont think as pakistani or muslim
> think as citizen of world and common man




Unfortunately common sense does not prevail around these lunatics.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Stealth said:


> haan and US is your abba whom all bullshits are real right ? yes we have seen in Iraq WMD and rest of so many examples ....
> 
> and we know which WORLD agree with US tooo....


--
dear .. mind you tounge..
world known who get money from Them
who publish advertise that too did not accepted by major publication for money and contribution you made to tell the world 
U.S. quietly releasing $1.6B in Pakistan assistance
see quitly word
you know na what happens in close doors .. quietly..
whom you pay money for what..quietly.
now you know who is ABBA OF WHOM

Aid to Pakistan by the Numbers | Center For Global Development











note : soory to be low standards.. but seems he undertand that langauge only


----------



## MM_Haider

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dear ..
> i can accept your point.. USA may playing games..
> just asked yourself... no india .. USA..
> who allowed to pull USA in your own country?
> who allowed muhahidin as state apparatus against india ?
> who did kargil when we came for peace ?
> The United Nations declared Jama'at-ud-Da'wah a terrorist organization in December 2008 and Hafiz Saeed a terrorist as its leader. still he roam freely?
> you dont trust USA .. but then UN too ? UN declared terrorist urges PM of PAk that too openly
> Modi’s swearing-in: Hafiz Saeed urges PM to review decision – The Express Tribune
> 
> USA is cuprit then pak is abetting by choice or by compulsion?
> -
> just ask yourself..
> who got is on right path ? india or pak
> whos people suffering more due to terror ?both but india its form outside (naxal in india is socil economical issue not terrorist issue to clear )
> whos existence/Constitution / idea of country is in danger?
> which people can make changes in polity/governace for good?
> we did in our election for corruption free and economic and social growth agenda + other issue
> 
> so you tell me after all this what will be conclusion..
> dont think as pakistani or muslim
> think as citizen of world and common man



I am not proving Pakistan innocent here! as I said before, Pakistan did fight proxy war for USA due to it's own vested interests that after capturing Afghanistan Soviet would march towards Pakistan for warm waters!.. USA created Mujahideen, funded them and after winning the war left that Mujahideen and mess with Pakistan!.. Our leadership did make mistakes for not properly getting rid of this baggage or streamlined it in hope to get strategic depth in Afghanistan to have defence against Indian aggression. Rather my point is that when an unbiased historian or researcher quotes something, he should not do pick and chose, like you did. 

Pakistan alone cannot be held responsible for creating Taliban. 

About your other questions, these have been discussed at length and I don't need to reiterate whose existence is in danger, Hafiz Saeed or whatever.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NirmalKrish said:


> Unfortunately common sense does not prevail around these lunatics.


-
some undertand logic .. common sense to give that to them
some latho ke booth
so give that as they understand that only .. but by process dont beomce booth by yourself..
sometime when you fight with devil you also become devil


----------



## HariPrasad

WebMaster said:


> Please dont insult the President or the Prime Minister of Pakistan in your posts. I do understand that many of you are not happy with the actions of the President, but we will have to live with it. Because the majority elected the Pakistan People's Party, and the PPP has elected the President.
> 
> No matter how good or bad the President is. Insulting the President will not be allowed, and we will start handing out bans if such continues.
> 
> Criticize.. discuss.. donot insult.




That is good. Make it applicable for all presidents and prime minister.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

MM_Haider said:


> I am not proving Pakistan innocent here! as I said before, Pakistan did fight proxy war for USA due to it's own vested interests that after capturing Afghanistan Soviet would march towards Pakistan for warm waters!.. USA created Mujahideen, funded them and after winning the war left that Mujahideen and mess with Pakistan!.. Our leadership did make mistakes for not properly getting rid of this baggage or streamlined it in hope to get strategic depth in Afghanistan to have defence against Indian aggression. Rather my point is that when an unbiased historian or researcher quotes something, he should not do pick and chose, like you did.
> 
> Pakistan alone cannot be held responsible for creating Taliban.
> 
> About your other questions, these have been discussed at length and I don't need to reiterate whose existence is in danger, Hafiz Saeed or whatever.


-- 
i never choose or pick .. that not me..
i already mentioned in same post 
USA is culprit then pak is abetting

so if you dont accept USA fine 
i gave you UN account 
but still PAK take no action on him ... now what excuse ?
i know its debated 
my question is simple and answer is simple too if you want to give it 
rest thanks for post



HariPrasad said:


> That is good. Make it applicable for all presidents and prime minister.


--
that the issue 
some pak member calling indian PM as terrorist 
i reqested MOD to be clear 
whether its apllicable to ALL PM/PRESIDENT only PAK ones 
see this 
Whatever | Page 3151
post 47256
still no replay since yesterday repeated request


----------



## halupridol




----------



## Android

Azlan Haider said:


> If Indians were so "oversensitive" , They shouldn`t have elected a terrorist as their PM in the first place ....



Which Country or International Organization has labelled Modi a terrorist. No one, not UN, neither US not even Pakistan. Heck only yesterday a resolution was tabled in your Punjab Assembly accusing Modi of supporting cross border terrorism against Pakistan that resolution was defeated in your own assembly . As for 2002 riots his name has been cleared by Highest Level of Indian Judiciary of any wrong doings making any accusation against him for orchestrating riots as baseless. Now tell me on what basis are you calling him a terrorist???


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> Which Country or International Organization has labelled Modi a terrorist. No one, not UN, neither US not even Pakistan. Heck only yesterday a resolution was tabled in your Punjab Assembly accusing Modi of supporting cross border terrorism against Pakistan that resolution was defeated in your own assembly . As for 2002 riots his name has been cleared by Highest Level of Indian Judiciary of any wrong doings making any accusation against him for orchestrating riots as baseless. Now tell me on what basis are you calling him a terrorist???


--
they dont care about our SC..
i gave them tones of logic,,links but no use..
even mod seems to have silent acceptance to call modi as PM of india as Terrorist..
strange people


----------



## MM_Haider

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dear .. mind you tounge..
> world known who get money from Them
> who publish advertise that too did not accepted by major publication for money and contribution you made to tell the world
> U.S. quietly releasing $1.6B in Pakistan assistance
> see quitly word
> you know na what happens in close doors .. quietly..
> whom you pay money for what..quietly.
> now you know who is ABBA OF WHOM
> 
> Aid to Pakistan by the Numbers | Center For Global Development
> View attachment 33009
> 
> View attachment 33010
> View attachment 33011
> 
> note : soory to be low standards.. but seems he undertand that langauge only



The so called aid you are talking about is not for free! Pakistan is non-NATO ally in WoT and there is something called *Coalition Support Fund. 
*
There was NOT a single Pakistani involved in 9/11 attacks, even then Pakistan had to suffer more than any other country in this world just because of it's border with Afghanistan. Pakistan gave air bases, roads for NATO supply and harbors to be used! In return Pakistan got its more than 50000 civilians killed and trillions of dollars of finance loss... what we are getting in the name of so called aid is even less than peanuts compared with our disbursements on WoT. 

This is what US claimed itself!..

US safer because of Pak support






So please refrain from propagating Pakistan as a beggar nation as we have given to the world more than we could and still paying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Android said:


> Which Country or International Organization has labelled Modi a terrorist. No one, not UN, neither US not even Pakistan. Heck only yesterday a resolution was tabled in your Punjab Assembly accusing Modi of supporting cross border terrorism against Pakistan that resolution was defeated in your own assembly . As for 2002 riots his name has been cleared by Highest Level of Indian Judiciary of any wrong doings making any accusation against him for orchestrating riots as baseless. *Now tell me on what basis are you calling him a terrorist???*



You didn`t bother to read full post before replying to the first line ... Read it again




sreekumar said:


> That kind of designation given him by our cheap politicians like Mamata Banerjeee,Mulayam ,Mayawati ,Sonia ,Rahul etc.But dont generalize all Indians.
> Those who call him such words is now sit in their home and killing mosquitoes



So Mamta Banerjee led Trinamool's dream run in West Bengal which swept up 34 of the 42 seats is "Sitting in home and killing Mosquitoes" ... Strange Indian logic !! 

Anyways that was not my point ... My point was :

"First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ..."


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> You didn`t bother to read full post before replying to the first line ... Read it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mamta Banerjee led Trinamool's dream run in West Bengal which swept up 34 of the 42 seats is "Sitting in home and killing Mosquitoes" ... Strange Indian logic !!
> 
> Anyways that was not my point ... My point was :
> 
> "First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ..."


--
bhai behave like THink Tank and not like 5 yr kid,
dont put words for sake of argument 
hope better sense prevails

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@WebMaster can there be the same rule for the President and PM of India?


----------



## PoKeMon

Stealth said:


> haan and US is your abba whom all bullshits are real right ? yes we have seen in Iraq WMD and rest of so many examples ....
> 
> and we know which WORLD agree with US tooo....



Not sure of world but pakistan certainly do. Not forget it was always pakistan with her hand in gloves with US in all its deeds.


----------



## M. Sarmad

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> bhai behave like THink Tank and not like 5 yr kid,
> dont put words for sake of argument
> hope better sense prevails



Bhai don`t quote me ... I am not interested in wasting my time on hindutava trolls whose IQ is the equivalent to an apple ... and yet they accuse others of behaving like a five years old ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

MM_Haider said:


> The so called aid you are talking about is not for free! Pakistan is non-NATO ally in WoT and there is something called *Coalition Support Fund.
> *
> There was NOT a single Pakistani involved in 9/11 attacks, even then Pakistan had to suffer more than any other country in this world just because of it's border with Afghanistan. Pakistan gave air bases, roads for NATO supply and harbors to be used! In return Pakistan got its more than 50000 civilians killed and trillions of dollars of finance loss... what we are getting in the name of so called aid is even less than peanuts compared with our disbursements on WoT.
> 
> This is what US claimed itself!..
> 
> US safer because of Pak support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please refrain from propagating Pakistan as a beggar nation as we have given to the world more than we could and still paying!


--
1.Pakistan as a beggar nation 
i did not ever said that.. i am no one to call any nation a beggar ..
even those who ask money on our street i dont call them beggar...

2. pak countribution
yes.. pak paid heavy very heavy price with their soldiers, economy , world reputation and most imp the national identity and ideology ..
i never ever question that 

3. advrt
was given by pak establishment (eithr by govt or arymy) which was i think firs denied by NYT
ever ever saw advt like that conflicts by any ally partner ?

see my other post in same forum 
pak got much money from USA( now that was enough was anohter question )
but seems pak got its priority wrong big time
when you know USA is stabing 
still govt take money from them
what you say that


----------



## slapshot

Abingdonboy said:


> @WebMaster can there be the same rule for the President and PM of India?


 No body seems to be caring about Pakistani PM/President and you are asking about India. Majority on this forum refer to PM with slang language.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> Bhai don`t quote me ... I am not interested in wasting my time on hindutava trolls whose IQ is the equivalent to an apple ... and yet they accuse others of behaving like a five years old ...


--
dear .. i just want to say..
thnink from head than heart..
see your post .. 
mamata , lau, nitish are plying politics..
they call it for personal/political reason . you are that much mature to undrstnad that 

when UN designation some one terrosit its Nation duty to take action .. as respect to UN and world lobby who made it..
what the use of institution if we dont follow it.world will be in chaos 
pak can challnge it in int court of justice if you not agree 

rest you have better judgment than me 
thanks



slapshot said:


> No body seems to be caring about Pakistani PM/President and you are asking about India. Majority on this forum refer to PM with slang language.


--
and most are pak member only
that should be stop
as webmaster is right in his logic and imitative 
but only pak pm? no other ?


----------



## MM_Haider

pursuit of happiness said:


> see my other post in same forum
> pak got much money from USA( now that was enough was anohter question )
> but seems pak got its priority wrong big time
> when you know USA is stabing
> still govt take money from them
> what you say that



It is not about USA only! NATO comprises of almost 38 countries... Pakistan's aggression against US means making whole NATO its enemy. Pakistan did pull out it's support from WoT when US attacked our soldiers in Salala check post! The NATO supply was ceased for around a year and then Clinton apologized for that then the relations were somehow restored. Pakistan and USA both need each other... they cannot survive together and cannot live together as well.. and since Pakistan is bound by UN law to support NATO as and when required, it is not wise to even reject the paltry or meager amount received in Coalition Support Fund!..


----------



## Kurama

self delete


----------



## pursuit of happiness

MM_Haider said:


> It is not about USA only! NATO comprises of almost 38 countries... Pakistan's aggression against US means making whole NATO its enemy. Pakistan did pull out it's support from WoT when US attacked our soldiers in Salala check post! The NATO supply was ceased for around a year and then Clinton apologized for that then the relations were somehow restored. Pakistan and USA both need each other... they cannot survive together and cannot live together as well.. and since Pakistan is bound by UN law to support NATO as and when required, it is not wise to even reject the paltry or meager amount received in Coalition Support Fund!..


--
Pakistan and USA both need each other... they cannot survive together and cannot live together as well
that the crux of the matter 
but it may be chaneg after USA leave afg 9still they have 10k troops their after that )
when pak leave its focus on other country and develop itslef from inside by education, tech, corruption , ideology 
you can be gem of central asia..
see waht china did
for decaded 
cut form world .. developed by theor own system now.. rest his history


----------



## Kurama

Even for the repeated reminded and requests to the the management of this forum, they remained silent on the repeated insult done by pakistani remembers to indian PM and calling him terrorist and butcher.....
i would like to request to all indian member to complain to MINISTRY OF COMMUNICATION AND INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY, GOI to ban this site in india.....
u need to write a mail to the ministry with the proper attachment......so that ministry would take the appropriate action against the site.....

Government of India, Department of Electronics and Information Technology (DeitY) : Home Page


----------



## Android

Azlan Haider said:


> You didn`t bother to read full post before replying to the first line ... Read it again



I did regarding that Mamata Banerjee and Nitish Kumar part None of them has "directly" named Modi when using those remarks. It used to happen earlier but after Supreme Court Investigation cleared his name in 2011 no party leaders not even congress and commies has directly accused Modi of that as doing so will lead to serious action against them by SC and Election Commission. All those attacks have indirectly targeted him and thus are within the confines of law.


----------



## MM_Haider

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> Pakistan and USA both need each other... they cannot survive together and cannot live together as well
> that the crux of the matter
> but it may be chaneg after USA leave afg 9still they have 10k troops their after that )
> when pak leave its focus on other country and develop itslef from inside by education, tech, corruption , ideology
> you can be gem of central asia..
> see waht china did
> for decaded
> cut form world .. developed by theor own system now.. rest his history



yeah.. but again... peace is required for that.. fingers crossed bro!


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Kurama said:


> Even for the repeated reminded and requests the the management of this form has remained silent on the repeated insult done by pakistani remembers of indian PM and calling him terrorist and butcher.....
> i would like all indian member to complain to MINISTRY OF COMMUNICATION AND INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY, GOI to ban this site in india.....
> u need to write an mail to the ministry with the proper attachment......so that ministry would take the appropriate action against the site.....
> 
> Government of India, Department of Electronics and Information Technology (DeitY) : Home Page


--
though i appreciate your view
i am demanding reply form 4 mod since yesterday multiple time / multiple thread but no one replied
seems their silence is acceptance of the said practice..
there are hundred forum where modi is abused even in worst langauge ..
if you remember one of mod member did same with kashmir student issue .. and blown out of proprtion with letters from them / Mins of ext aff pak and so on.. what was the result .........0
as GOI india is on toubo mode.. they can or may put heay action on this forum.. its not old GOI
because of some memeber nuisance whole forum will be in danger
let GOI concentrate on matter which improve life of indian citizen..
why to over load them with this non sense..
our grwoth is best answer to those narcissist
rest call is yours
--
if you want you can directly tell PM Modi too ..
Interact with Hon'ble PM
heeee...



MM_Haider said:


> yeah.. but again... peace is required for that.. fingers crossed bro!


--
aamin...


----------



## M. Sarmad

Android said:


> I did regarding that Mamata Banerjee and Nitish Kumar part None of them has "directly" named Modi when using those remarks. It used to happen earlier but after Supreme Court Investigation cleared his name in 2011 no party leaders not even congress and commies has directly accused Modi of that as doing so will lead to serious action against them by SC and Election Commission. All those attacks have indirectly targeted him and thus are within the confines of law.



It is from Nov 2013 :
Narendra Modi is the biggest terrorist in India, says Nitish's minister | NDTV.com

this one from April 2014 :
After fresh Modi attack, TMC calls him 'Butcher of Gujarat' - The Times of India


Both AFTER the controversial "clean chit" given to Modi by your SC

Now you should be dragging them to your SC without any further delay ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> though i appreciate your view
> i am demanding reply form 4 mod since yesterday multiple time / multiple thread but no one replied
> seems their silence is acceptance of the said practice..
> there are hundred forum where modi is abused even in worst langauge ..
> if you remember one of mod member did same with kashmir student issue .. and blown out of proprtion with letters from them / Mins of ext aff pak and so on.. what was the result .........0
> as GOI india is on toubo mode.. they can or may put heay action on this forum.. its not old GOI
> because of some memeber nuisance whole forum will be in danger
> let GOI concentrate on matter which improve life of indian citizen..
> why to over load them with this non sense..
> our grwoth is best answer to those narcissist
> rest call is yours
> --
> if you want you can directly tell PM Modi too ..
> Interact with Hon'ble PM
> heeee...
> 
> 
> --
> aamin...


its not abt over loading......
they dont need much to ban a site......they just need to ban this domain......and its done.....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Kurama said:


> its not abt over loading......
> they dont need much to ban a site......they just need to ban this domain......and its done.....


--
what the benefit...
nothing much required ot blaock domain or blaock site.
point is will it serve positive purpsoe..
then you cant interact even with those who have sense left..
i leanred many things here both good and bad like this
but still i prefer 
its their freedom of expression .. though overborad not acceptable 
but that help you only to undertand them for good and bad 
take taht brick those who through at you and make your home..


----------



## Kurama

Azlan Haider said:


> It is from Nov 2013 :
> Narendra Modi is the biggest terrorist in India, says Nitish's minister | NDTV.com
> 
> this one from April 2014 :
> After fresh Modi attack, TMC calls him 'Butcher of Gujarat' - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Both AFTER the controversial "clean chit" given to Modi by your SC
> 
> Now you should be dragging them to your SC without any further delay ....


it doesn't matter what an indian call him.....he may face the defamation charges......its our internal matter....

but u are no one to say that....
u are nt an indian......ur rants will nt be tolerated...


----------



## NKVD

Azlan Haider said:


> Both AFTER the controversial "clean chit" given to Modi by your SC
> Now you should be dragging them to your SC without any further delay ....


whats controversial in it He was not even charge sheet-ed In that Case


----------



## PoKeMon

Azlan Haider said:


> So Mamta Banerjee led Trinamool's dream run in West Bengal which swept up 34 of the 42 seats is "Sitting in home and killing Mosquitoes" ... Strange Indian logic !!
> 
> Anyways that was not my point ... My point was :
> 
> "First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ..."



What sort of think tanking this is?

Just because some rogue minds keeps calling name without any base, you are allowed to do the same?


----------



## Kurama

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> what the benefit...
> nothing much required ot blaock domain or blaock site.
> point is will it serve positive purpsoe..
> then you cant interact even with those who have sense left..
> i leanred many things here both good and bad like this
> but still i prefer
> its their freedom of expression .. though overborad not acceptable
> but that help you only to undertand them for good and bad
> take taht brick those who through at you and make your home..


learning has to come with dignity.....they are constantly abusing our premier.....and banning/infracting us when we do the same.....why should i bear this insult....there are many other forum where u can learn...... if this will not stop...i will certainly complain.....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> It is from Nov 2013 :
> Narendra Modi is the biggest terrorist in India, says Nitish's minister | NDTV.com
> 
> this one from April 2014 :
> After fresh Modi attack, TMC calls him 'Butcher of Gujarat' - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Both AFTER the controversial "clean chit" given to Modi by your SC
> 
> Now you should be dragging them to your SC without any further delay ....


--
just one question.
shall i accept everything which your politican says
and not any govt/ world institution
----------------
from rigging election in pak..
Imran Khan to Continue Protest Against Election Rigging | News Pakistan
Police: Pakistani politician, who alleged vote rigging, killed - CNN.com
*Sheikh Rasheed demands resignation from Nawaz Sharif *
ECP orders rigging probe in Nawaz Sharif’s constituency
Election rigging : Memon attacks Nawaz Sharif – The Express Tribune
Sheikh Rasheed demands resignation from Nawaz Sharif as rigging proved in Sargodha Constituency
---
So what i should call mr. nawaz based on these links..?
shall still respect him as webmaster said ?
or shall i behave like few pak member here who called modi a PM of india as terrorist ..?



Kurama said:


> learning has to come with dignity.....they are constantly abusing our premier.....and banning/infracting us when we do the same.....why should i bear this insult....there are many other forum where u can learn...... if this will not stop...i will certainly complain.....


--
accepted..
our dignity is not so cheap that it get hurts by these cheap comments..
you dont need to fall in mud to fight with some animal rather you have to stand above (both in standard and dignity ) to take him out of taht mud..
hope you got message 
no can insult till you want get inuslted or did nay kind of crime like that
sometime
learning is bitter ...too
just calm down if you still think you should complain
you should do it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Kurama said:


> it doesn't matter what an indian call him.....he may face the defamation charges......its our internal matter....
> 
> but u are no one to say that....
> u are nt an indian......ur rants will nt be tolerated...



If you can`t stand criticism (on India or someone Indian /Hindu) , better limit yourself to _Hindutvavaadis _gatherings .. No need to come to international fora




IND_PAK said:


> What sort of think tanking this is?
> Just because some rogue minds keeps calling name *without any base*, you are allowed to do the same?



Be honest mate ... Modi is not called "Butcher of Gujarat" and "Biggest terrorist in India" _without any base_ as you are trying to claim here ... Modi has been severely criticized for his actions against Muslims in Gujarat ... , on domestic as well as international level ...

_In 2005, Modi was denied a diplomatic visa to the United States. In addition, the B-1/B-2 visa that had previously been granted to him was also revoked, under a section of the Immigration and Nationality Act which makes any foreign government official who was responsible or "directly carried out, at any time, particularly severe violations of religious freedom" ineligible for the visa.



pursuit of happiness said:



So what i should call mr. nawaz based on these links..?
shall still respect him as webmaster said ?
or shall i behave like few pak member here who called modi a PM of india as terrorist ..?

Click to expand...

_
You can accuse Nawaz of election rigging ... No big deal
Modi is a very controversial person ...Just because you guys have elected him , does not make him "innocent" and respectworthy for everyone .. For everyone else , he is still a terrorist/extremist responsible for Massacre of thousands of innocent Muslims in Gujarat , and who was able to get away with this .. ...... Learn to admit the truth ...


----------



## Kurama

Azlan Haider said:


> If you can`t stand criticism (on India or someone Indian /Hindu) , better limit yourself to _Hindutvavaadis _gatherings .. No need to come to international fora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest mate ... Modi is not called "Butcher of Gujarat" and "Biggest terrorist in India" _without any base_ as you are trying to claim here ... Modi has been severely criticized for his actions against Muslims in Gujarat ... , on domestic as well as international level ...
> 
> _In 2005, Modi was denied a diplomatic visa to the United States. In addition, the B-1/B-2 visa that had previously been granted to him was also revoked, under a section of the Immigration and Nationality Act which makes any foreign government official who was responsible or "directly carried out, at any time, particularly severe violations of religious freedom" ineligible for the visa.
> 
> 
> _
> You can accuse Nawaz of election rigging ... No big deal
> Modi is a very controversial person ...Just because you guys have elected him , does not make him "innocent" and respectworthy for everyone .. For everyone else , he is still a terrorist/extremist responsible for Massacre of thousands of innocent Muslims in Gujarat , and who was able to get away with this .. ...... Learn to admit the truth ...


should i start criticizing ur special jinnah and other in the same way...u people are doing....
will u people be ok with that.....


----------



## PoKeMon

Azlan Haider said:


> Be honest mate ... Modi is not called "Butcher of Gujarat" and "Biggest terrorist in India" _without any base_ as you are trying to claim here ... Modi has been severely criticized for his actions against Muslims in Gujarat ... , on domestic as well as international level ...
> 
> _In 2005, Modi was denied a diplomatic visa to the United States. In addition, the B-1/B-2 visa that had previously been granted to him was also revoked, under a section of the Immigration and Nationality Act which makes any foreign government official who was responsible or "directly carried out, at any time, particularly severe violations of religious freedom" ineligible for the visa._



He is called so for political gain and no one who call him so has anything to do with plight of the innocent killed. Their name calling can not be used as a base for you to start doing same unless you too is politically motivated.

Infact for them to call Modi a convict is actually undermining the supreme authority of Indian system in judiciary.

Mind you, he has been criticized based on merely perception and the propaganda created by pseudo secular parties who are deeply engaged in vote bank politics. Let yourself come up with any factual and legal investigation done by any other independent agency which can outweigh the indian judicial process specially when the government was hell bent for Modi's conviction.

US visa denial was always a sham, proven specially when they extend the invite to Modi now. Where goes the law?

Answer one thing - What's your basis of calling him a terrorist? Perception, some friend's story, US visa theory or some facts?


----------



## SrNair

Azlan Haider said:


> You didn`t bother to read full post before replying to the first line ... Read it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So Mamta Banerjee led Trinamool's dream run in West Bengal which swept up 34 of the 42 seats is "Sitting in home and killing Mosquitoes" ... Strange Indian logic !! *
> 
> Anyways that was not my point ... My point was :
> 
> "First You should Drag the likes of Nitish Kumar and Mamata Banerjee to your courts for "insulting" Narendra Modi by calling him terrorist/butcher etc. ... , before crying and whining about it on international Fora ..."



She indeed killing mosquitoes.That typical irresponsible lady hopes for PM post .Now she really sitting in home and slowly swallowing his bitter experience.Unlike Tamil Nadu ,West Bengal need constant support from Centre other wise they ccant meet their state financial budget.
After all our Indian logic won.


----------



## surya kiran

Azlan Haider said:


> Be honest mate ... Modi is not called "Butcher of Gujarat" and "Biggest terrorist in India" _without any base_ as you are trying to claim here ... Modi has been severely criticized for his actions against Muslims in Gujarat ... , on domestic as well as international level ...
> 
> _In 2005, Modi was denied a diplomatic visa to the United States. In addition, the B-1/B-2 visa that had previously been granted to him was also revoked, under a section of the Immigration and Nationality Act which makes any foreign government official who was responsible or "directly carried out, at any time, particularly severe violations of religious freedom" ineligible for the visa.
> _
> You can accuse Nawaz of election rigging ... No big deal
> Modi is a very controversial person ...Just because you guys have elected him , does not make him "innocent" and respectworthy for everyone .. For everyone else , he is still a terrorist/extremist responsible for Massacre of thousands of innocent Muslims in Gujarat , and who was able to get away with this .. ...... Learn to admit the truth ...




1. He was the 'butcher of Muslims'.

a. In the said riots, the Indian MoS Home has given in Parliament the numbers. Approx 790 Muslims and 254 Hindus were killed. Please note, these are figures given by the Congress, which had every reason to play this up.
b. 60% of casualties in police firing were Hindus.

2. US denied him visa.
Seriously, you now want to discuss how the US is 'fair'?

3. Muslims were victims.
Yes, they were. But, don't forget so were Hindus. While, the 'secular' crowd crows about victimisation of Muslims, nobody asks what about the Hindus who died in attacks in areas of Muslim population.
The statement is over simplisisation.

Till date, there is no evidence which has been proven in a court of law, that Modi was directly responsible for the riots. The fastest deployment in any riots of central forces, not state, happened in Gujarat.

The Gujarat riots is a sad, sad incident. But to put blame on one person, because he is a political opponent is something which the Congress tried, but has been squarely beaten. Let's form opinions based on facts, that's my only request.


----------



## M. Sarmad

IND_PAK said:


> Answer one thing - What's your basis of calling him a terrorist? Perception, some friend's story, US visa theory or some facts?



While officially classified as a communalist riot, the events of 2002 have been described as a pogrom by many scholars.[16][17] Other independent observers have stated that these events had met the "legal definition of genocide",[18] and called it an instance of state terrorism.[19][20] Still others have said the incidents were tantamount to ethnic cleansing.[21] Instances of mass violence which occurred include the Naroda Patiya massacre that took place directly alongside a police training camp,[22] the Gulbarg Society massacre where Ehsan Jafri, a former parliamentarian, was among those killed, and several incidents in Vadodara city.[23]Martha Nussbaum has said,* "There is by now a broad consensus that the Gujarat violence was a form of ethnic cleansing, that in many ways it was premeditated, and that it was carried out with the complicity of the state government and officers of the law."*[24]


*Allegations of state complicity*
Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government of being complicit in the attacks, either in failing to exert any effort to quell the violence or for actively planning and executing the attacks themselves. The United States Department of State ultimately banned Narendra Modi from traveling ot the United States due to his alleged role in the attacks.[_citation needed_]. These allegations center around several facts. First, the state did little to quell the violence, with attacks continuing well through the Spring. Further, some attackers used voter lists and other documents obtainable only with government assistance in order to target Muslim communities and households. Moreover, the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP), as well as many politicians, including Modi, made inflammatory remarks and endorsed strikes, further stoking tensions. Gyanendra Pandey described these attacks as state terrorism, and that they were not riots but "organized political massacres".[19] According to Paul Brass the only conclusion from the evidence which is available points to a methodical Anti-Muslim pogrom which was carried out with exceptional brutality and was highly coordinated.[89]




Kurama said:


> should i start criticizing ur special jinnah and other in the same way...u people are doing....
> will u people be ok with that.....



Jinnah is the "father of the nation" for us .. Insulting Jinnah (or Gandhi or any other great personality) is a violation of Forum rules and may lead to Instant ban ...

Modi , NS or any other politician , are only ordinary politicians and trying to compare them to the founding fathers of our nations is a really stupid thing to do ...


----------



## Secret Service

is it fine to insult a political part ..? like noora league or blow job party


----------



## Indus Falcon

When one insults the dead, which ever side of the border he might be from; keep in mind that he has met his maker, you have to yet meet yours.


----------



## PoKeMon

Azlan Haider said:


> While officially classified as a communalist riot, the events of 2002 have been described as a pogrom by many scholars.[16][17] Other independent observers have stated that these events had met the "legal definition of genocide",[18] and called it an instance of state terrorism.[19][20] Still others have said the incidents were tantamount to ethnic cleansing.[21] Instances of mass violence which occurred include the Naroda Patiya massacre that took place directly alongside a police training camp,[22] the Gulbarg Society massacre where Ehsan Jafri, a former parliamentarian, was among those killed, and several incidents in Vadodara city.[23]Martha Nussbaum has said,* "There is by now a broad consensus that the Gujarat violence was a form of ethnic cleansing, that in many ways it was premeditated, and that it was carried out with the complicity of the state government and officers of the law."*[24]
> 
> 
> *Allegations of state complicity*
> Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government of being complicit in the attacks, either in failing to exert any effort to quell the violence or for actively planning and executing the attacks themselves. The United States Department of State ultimately banned Narendra Modi from traveling ot the United States due to his alleged role in the attacks.[_citation needed_]. These allegations center around several facts. First, the state did little to quell the violence, with attacks continuing well through the Spring. Further, some attackers used voter lists and other documents obtainable only with government assistance in order to target Muslim communities and households. Moreover, the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP), as well as many politicians, including Modi, made inflammatory remarks and endorsed strikes, further stoking tensions. Gyanendra Pandey described these attacks as state terrorism, and that they were not riots but "organized political massacres".[19] According to Paul Brass the only conclusion from the evidence which is available points to a methodical Anti-Muslim pogrom which was carried out with exceptional brutality and was highly coordinated.[89]



Leave it, you wont be finding anything better than these 
"Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government "
or
"Other independent observers have stated"

Who are these scholars and what is their legality?

Its true because XYZ said so. Is this the best you can come up with?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> While officially classified as a communalist riot, the events of 2002 have been described as a pogrom by many scholars.[16][17] Other independent observers have stated that these events had met the "legal definition of genocide",[18] and called it an instance of state terrorism.[19][20] Still others have said the incidents were tantamount to ethnic cleansing.[21] Instances of mass violence which occurred include the Naroda Patiya massacre that took place directly alongside a police training camp,[22] the Gulbarg Society massacre where Ehsan Jafri, a former parliamentarian, was among those killed, and several incidents in Vadodara city.[23]Martha Nussbaum has said,* "There is by now a broad consensus that the Gujarat violence was a form of ethnic cleansing, that in many ways it was premeditated, and that it was carried out with the complicity of the state government and officers of the law."*[24]
> 
> 
> *Allegations of state complicity*
> Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government of being complicit in the attacks, either in failing to exert any effort to quell the violence or for actively planning and executing the attacks themselves. The United States Department of State ultimately banned Narendra Modi from traveling ot the United States due to his alleged role in the attacks.[_citation needed_]. These allegations center around several facts. First, the state did little to quell the violence, with attacks continuing well through the Spring. Further, some attackers used voter lists and other documents obtainable only with government assistance in order to target Muslim communities and households. Moreover, the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP), as well as many politicians, including Modi, made inflammatory remarks and endorsed strikes, further stoking tensions. Gyanendra Pandey described these attacks as state terrorism, and that they were not riots but "organized political massacres".[19] According to Paul Brass the only conclusion from the evidence which is available points to a methodical Anti-Muslim pogrom which was carried out with exceptional brutality and was highly coordinated.[89]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah is the "father of the nation" for us .. Insulting Jinnah (or Gandhi or any other great personality) is a violation of Forum rules and may lead to Instant ban ...
> 
> Modi , NS or any other politician , are only ordinary politicians and trying to compare them to the founding fathers of our nations is a really stupid thing to do ...


--
we are not fighting for modi.. its for PM of india
jiinah / gandhi we dont adore as person .. but Father of nation .. they are themself instition by itself..
no one comparing them cant be 
only thning
if you want pak pm / president to be respected despite allegation of rigging elecion and shown by your own NADRA .. shall we still respect sharif ?



Abu Nasar said:


> When one insults the dead, which ever side of the border he might be from; keep in mind that he has met his maker, you have to yet meet yours.


-- yes its bad.. but does not mean you abuse living perosn and make his life hell


----------



## Kurama

Azlan Haider said:


> While officially classified as a communalist riot, the events of 2002 have been described as a pogrom by many scholars.[16][17] Other independent observers have stated that these events had met the "legal definition of genocide",[18] and called it an instance of state terrorism.[19][20] Still others have said the incidents were tantamount to ethnic cleansing.[21] Instances of mass violence which occurred include the Naroda Patiya massacre that took place directly alongside a police training camp,[22] the Gulbarg Society massacre where Ehsan Jafri, a former parliamentarian, was among those killed, and several incidents in Vadodara city.[23]Martha Nussbaum has said,* "There is by now a broad consensus that the Gujarat violence was a form of ethnic cleansing, that in many ways it was premeditated, and that it was carried out with the complicity of the state government and officers of the law."*[24]
> 
> 
> *Allegations of state complicity*
> Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government of being complicit in the attacks, either in failing to exert any effort to quell the violence or for actively planning and executing the attacks themselves. The United States Department of State ultimately banned Narendra Modi from traveling ot the United States due to his alleged role in the attacks.[_citation needed_]. These allegations center around several facts. First, the state did little to quell the violence, with attacks continuing well through the Spring. Further, some attackers used voter lists and other documents obtainable only with government assistance in order to target Muslim communities and households. Moreover, the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP), as well as many politicians, including Modi, made inflammatory remarks and endorsed strikes, further stoking tensions. Gyanendra Pandey described these attacks as state terrorism, and that they were not riots but "organized political massacres".[19] According to Paul Brass the only conclusion from the evidence which is available points to a methodical Anti-Muslim pogrom which was carried out with exceptional brutality and was highly coordinated.[89]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah is the "father of the nation" for us .. Insulting Jinnah (or Gandhi or any other great personality) is a violation of Forum rules and may lead to Instant ban ...
> 
> Modi , NS or any other politician , are only ordinary politicians and trying to compare them to the founding fathers of our nations is a really stupid thing to do ...


so, what can i do.....if he ur father of nation...why should i care....and who give this certificate of greatness...
i certify modi is a great man...will that stop u.... 
if u dont care for ur leaders i do not care...u can call nawaz all u want.i dont care...but we respect our leaders...and dont like to be treated like this...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

secretservice said:


> is it fine to insult a political part ..? like noora league or blow job party


--
criticise dont iinsult...
we joke about our MMS but never abuse ...
its all about respect for institution


----------



## Indus Falcon

Rigging an election is one thing, supporting ethnic cleansing is another.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> While officially classified as a communalist riot, the events of 2002 have been described as a pogrom by many scholars.[16][17] Other independent observers have stated that these events had met the "legal definition of genocide",[18] and called it an instance of state terrorism.[19][20] Still others have said the incidents were tantamount to ethnic cleansing.[21] Instances of mass violence which occurred include the Naroda Patiya massacre that took place directly alongside a police training camp,[22] the Gulbarg Society massacre where Ehsan Jafri, a former parliamentarian, was among those killed, and several incidents in Vadodara city.[23]Martha Nussbaum has said,* "There is by now a broad consensus that the Gujarat violence was a form of ethnic cleansing, that in many ways it was premeditated, and that it was carried out with the complicity of the state government and officers of the law."*[24]
> 
> 
> *Allegations of state complicity*
> Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government of being complicit in the attacks, either in failing to exert any effort to quell the violence or for actively planning and executing the attacks themselves. The United States Department of State ultimately banned Narendra Modi from traveling ot the United States due to his alleged role in the attacks.[_citation needed_]. These allegations center around several facts. First, the state did little to quell the violence, with attacks continuing well through the Spring. Further, some attackers used voter lists and other documents obtainable only with government assistance in order to target Muslim communities and households. Moreover, the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP), as well as many politicians, including Modi, made inflammatory remarks and endorsed strikes, further stoking tensions. Gyanendra Pandey described these attacks as state terrorism, and that they were not riots but "organized political massacres".[19] According to Paul Brass the only conclusion from the evidence which is available points to a methodical Anti-Muslim pogrom which was carried out with exceptional brutality and was highly coordinated.[89]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah is the "father of the nation" for us .. Insulting Jinnah (or Gandhi or any other great personality) is a violation of Forum rules and may lead to Instant ban ...
> 
> Modi , NS or any other politician , are only ordinary politicians and trying to compare them to the founding fathers of our nations is a really stupid thing to do ...


--
@Azlan Haider 
please reply my question in post no 100 in same thread 
thanks


----------



## M. Sarmad

IND_PAK said:


> Leave it, you wont be finding anything better than these
> "Many scholars and commentators have accused the state government "
> or
> "Other independent observers have stated"
> 
> Who are these scholars and what is their legality?
> 
> Its true because XYZ said so. Is this the best you can come up with?



Yes .. Better leave it ... Independent observers , scholars , commentators etc. are all liars and everyone should believe in only what the Modi Fans say ... !! There is no point arguing with a Modi Fan... ... You are free to believe in whatever u want ... But don`t expect that any sane person would agree with your logic ...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Abu Nasar said:


> Rigging an election is one thing, supporting ethnic cleansing is another.


--

rigging is election is worst crime.. more than ethinic cleasing..
in ethnic cleansing -- you betray one community 
in election regining -- you betray WHOLE NATION
and a person who betray nation is called
traitor
ˈtreɪtə/
_noun_
noun: *traitor*; plural noun: *traitors*
a person who betrays someone or something, such as a friend, cause, or principle.



Azlan Haider said:


> Yes .. Better leave it ... Independent observers , scholars , commentators etc. are all liars and everyone should believe in only what the Modi Fans say ... !! There is no point arguing with a Modi Fan... ... You are free to believe in whatever u want ... But don`t expect that any sane person would agree with your logic ...


---
independent observers , scholars , commentators are above UN , SC of india, world institution?
shall i given same scholars remark on jinnah will you accept ?


----------



## M. Sarmad

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> @Azlan Haider
> please reply my question in post no 100 in same thread
> thanks



I already did




pursuit of happiness said:


> shall i given same scholars remark on jinnah will you accept ?



No one except brain dead Hindu fanatics would say that Jinnah was a terrorist ......


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Azlan Haider said:


> I already did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one except brain dead Hindu fanatics could say that Jinnah was a terrorist ......


--
i never said.. he was ..
but what you called direct action day called by him when we was aware bloodshed will happen

plase give me post number where you replied my psot 22 question thanks


----------



## Indus Falcon

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> rigging is election is worst crime.. more than ethinic cleasing..



You have just proved, without the shadow of a doubt, the level of your intellect! Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

pursuit of happiness said:


> but what you called direct action day called by him when we was aware bloodshed will happen



Open a new thread for that , if you want to learn about partition and Jinnah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Abu Nasar said:


> You have just proved, without the shadow of a doubt, the level of your intellect! Thank You!


--
thanks for certificate...
you forget mention about IQ please do


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Reviewer21 said:


> @WebMaster And what about the head of the states of other countries. *Here Pakistani users are always using derogatory words against Indian PM*.


Noora sherif is Pakistani prime Minister not Indian PM.. I will mock Noora as much as I want because thats all I can do .
if you like him too much then call him to your country


----------



## nair

Irfan Baloch said:


> Noora sherif is Pakistani prime Minister not Indian PM.. I will mock Noora as much as I want because thats all I can do .
> if you like him too much then call him to your country



Kya huva bhai....got confused?


----------



## Jf Thunder

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> i know i can get ban for this..
> with due respect to mr. jinnah
> can we call him mass murder like Hitler for direct action day ..for 16 aug which lead death of many people..
> what is your view ?


and what about your Gandhi jee, who was always in jail for doing things like that almost EVERY DAY


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@All pak member
seems you guys dont undersant or want to understand
im


Irfan Baloch said:


> Noora sherif is Pakistani prime Minister not Indian PM.. I will mock Noora as much as I want because thats all I can do .
> if you like him too much then call him to your country


--
call him as you wish its your pak PM
dont dereget indian pm thats it



Jf Thunder said:


> and what about your Gandhi jee, who was always in jail for doing things like that almost EVERY DAY


--
yes gandhi almost jailed many times.. try to find out why,,,


----------



## Jf Thunder

pursuit of happiness said:


> yes gandhi almost jailed many times.. try to find out why,,,


cuz he tried every illegal mean, protests, walks, marches, slogan chanting, boycotts etc


----------



## AHMED85

**
*Not Every PM Is Like*
* David Cameron*


*Stop VIP Culture What Ever Belong To And Attain National Development*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore @ Jungibaaz 
Whatever | Page 3151
post no 256
despite many reminders no one stood up to test 
Shame on YOU.. yes Shame on you...
as moderators you failed the duty
say loud and clear that we will not respect INDIAN PM..
what the use of forum where top members are biased and become deaf , dumb when logic is raised..
you guys ok with haifz saeed who declared terrostist by UN
but you will not respect indian top judicial institution SC which cleared modi..but call him terrorist..
despite giving logical argument you did not bother to speak up and clarify..
SORRY .. that not the Statesmanship..
you call Mr.Jinnah a father of nation
a man of conviction who stood up for his ideal and spoke explicitly even when many disagreed with him
and you guys seems just call his name not his ideas and learning ..
your character is judge when you in difficult times..your decision then decide the REAL YOU..
and seems i got 
REAL YOU ..
don't be coward 
i still admire few member at-least who cared to speak up even when they disagree..
if you want to ban me .. please do ..



Jf Thunder said:


> cuz he tried every illegal mean, protests, walks, marches, slogan chanting, boycotts etc


-
yes but not killing.. violence..



AHMED85 said:


> **
> *Not Every PM Is Like*
> * David Cameron*
> 
> 
> *Stop VIP Culture What Ever Belong To And Attain National Development*


-- its not about VIP
its about respecting the postion not person 
even PM of timbak tu should be respected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

jinnah and gandhi are fathers of their nations -- as such they command respect and no disrespect regarding them is/will be tolerated

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Manticore said:


> jinnah and gandhi are fathers of their nations -- as such they command respect and no disrespect regarding them is/will be tolerated


--
Should not be .. any cost



Manticore said:


> jinnah and gandhi are fathers of their nations -- as such they command respect and no disrespect regarding them is/will be tolerated


--
then PM of any nation should be disrespected ?
specialy PM of india ?
i am asking mod reply for 2 days no reply..
so give clarity fo the same 
shall Modi as PM is allowed to call terrorist ?


----------



## Reviewer21

Irfan Baloch said:


> Noora sherif is Pakistani prime Minister not Indian PM.. I will mock Noora as much as I want because thats all I can do .
> if you like him too much then call him to your country


Kindly read my post again.


----------



## Manticore

these are present day leaders who's reputation is discussed here and posted in news papers as a part of freedom of speech -- even u.s presidents are discussed critically on u.s platforms and is a mark of social / political maturity - what previously happened was that members started naming them with different animals' names and that insult has been snubbed

you can mention @Aeronaut here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Manticore said:


> these are present day leaders who's reputation is discussed here and posted in news papers as a part of freedom of speech -- even u.s presidents are discussed critically on u.s platforms and is a mark of social / political maturity


--
fine ..accepted..
criticize them ..their policies ... 
freedom of speech also is not absolute..
as you say 
u.s presidents are discussed critically on u.s platforms and is a mark of social / political maturit
that what i am asking ..
discuss .. criticism but DONT ABUSE office of PM/PRESIDENT..
as webmaster said.. Insulting Pres/Pm -Office not person is not allowed 
so we have to give same respect to ALL head of state
and people calling indian pm as terrorist is it under freedom of speech ? to abuse


----------



## Jf Thunder

pursuit of happiness said:


> yes but not killing.. violence..


but he still didnt listen to the empire did he?


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Manticore @ Jungibaaz
> Whatever | Page 3151
> 
> 
> -- its not about VIP
> its about respecting the postion not person
> even PM of timbak tu should be respected



Every Person Has Its Respect Until It Can Respect Other & Doing Good.....
PM & President & other all kind of Position holders are the Selected by public,,, 
When you neglect public and its wishes you found outcry of public, Now in pakistan the democracy and entire system of country disturbed, No one institute fall in full and fair job, Hence this outcry exist. 
i found many post in which public use bad words for these elements this is due to bad social order... 

Janab Azat Passay See Nehai Malte ,, Pasa To Kanjron Kee Pass Bhai Bohot Ha.........


----------



## nair

Manticore said:


> these are present day leaders who's reputation is discussed here and posted in news papers as a part of freedom of speech -- even u.s presidents are discussed critically on u.s platforms and is a mark of social / political maturity - what previously happened was that members started naming them with different animals' names and that insult has been snubbed
> 
> you can mention @Aeronaut here



If i had to be precise, Is it ok to call a Prime minister of a country a Terrorist.......To be more precise Can some on call Indian PM (it could be anyone of Indian's choice) a Terrorist????


----------



## pursuit of happiness

AHMED85 said:


> Every Person Has Its Respect Until It Can Respect Other & Doing Good.....
> PM & President & other all kind of Position holders are the Selected by public,,,
> When you neglect public and its wishes you found outcry of public, Now in pakistan the democracy and entire system of country disturbed, No one institute fall in full and fair job, Hence this outcry exist.
> i found many post in which public use bad words for these elements this is due to bad social order...
> 
> Janab Azat Passay See Nehai Malte ,, Pasa To Kanjron Kee Pass Bhai Bohot Ha.........


--
ok..accepted..
as you say 
PM & President & other all kind of Position holders are the Selected by public
its will of people.. 
if you insult those position... its insult of people as whole .
pak is in phase of nation building...so respect of institution is difficult as per current situation .
but it does not mean 
member call indian PM .. terrorist with any world institution declared it..
my whole point is respect for INDIAN PM post and not calling him as terrorist..



nair said:


> If i had to be precise, Is it ok to call a Prime minister of a country a Terrorist.......To be more precise Can some on call Indian PM (it could be anyone of Indian's choice) a Terrorist????


--
cant able to get it..
can you explain please


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jf Thunder said:


> but he still didnt listen to the empire did he?


--
yes if he wanted to listen empire..
why would be start agitation against them,, to be precise their policy for india


----------



## Manticore

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> --
> cant able to get it..
> can you explain please


he is asking if i've politely said yes regarding calling anyone a terrorist if he falls under the definition irrespective of nationality


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Soumitra said:


> I think we Indians should follow a policy that whenever a Pakistani calls Modi terrorist we will call Jinnah as Mass Murderer


-- no dear
due some member foolishness we should drage those holy soul to this level..
for good or bad they did their work..
if possible delt this commmet 
thanks


----------



## PoKeMon

Azlan Haider said:


> Yes .. Better leave it ... Independent observers , scholars , commentators etc. are all liars and everyone should believe in only what the Modi Fans say ... !! There is no point arguing with a Modi Fan... ... You are free to believe in whatever u want ... But don`t expect that any sane person would agree with your logic ...



I will respect the supreme authority i.e the judicial system of India which has scrutinized him for more than a decade under the most hostile government to Modi.

No one other than Congress would have been benefited with Modi getting indicted.


----------



## nair

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> --
> cant able to get it..
> can you explain please



That was a question to a moderator for further clarification..... There are few here who calls Indian PM a terrorist


----------



## Manticore

Soumitra said:


> I think we Indians should follow a policy that whenever a Pakistani calls Modi terrorist we will call Jinnah as Mass Murderer


you are equating a father of a nation to a present day leader --- this will get you infracted -- as I said fathers of either nation will be respected


hypothetically speaking for a non-management thread


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Manticore said:


> he is asking if i've politely said yes regarding calling anyone a terrorist if he falls under the definition irrespectively of nationality


--
ok 
thanks for clarification


----------



## nair

Soumitra said:


> I think we Indians should follow a policy that whenever a Pakistani calls Modi terrorist we will call Jinnah as Mass Murderer



And what would be the result??? It is absolutely wrong to do something like that..... An eye to eye would make world blind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Manticore said:


> you are equating a father of a nation to a present day leader --- this will get you infracted


--
@Soumitra 
if possible please delt commet



nair said:


> And what would be the result??? It is absolutely wrong to do something like that..... An eye to eye would make world blind...


--
gandhi


----------



## PoKeMon

Azlan Haider said:


> Yes .. Better leave it ... Independent observers , scholars , commentators etc. are all liars and everyone should believe in only what the Modi Fans say ... !! There is no point arguing with a Modi Fan... ... You are free to believe in whatever u want ... But don`t expect that any sane person would agree with your logic ...



I will respect the supreme authority i.e the judicial system of India which has scrutinized him for more than a decade under the most hostile government to Modi.

No one other than Congress would have been benefited with Modi getting indicted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> ok..accepted..
> as you say
> PM & President & other all kind of Position holders are the Selected by public
> its will of people..
> if you insult those position... its insult of people as whole .
> pak is in phase of nation building...so respect of institution is difficult as per current situation .
> but it does not mean
> member call indian PM .. terrorist with any world institution declared it..
> my whole point is respect for INDIAN PM post and not calling him as terrorist..



When A person deviate from its promise that what will occur ,,,i dont insult PM & President,, 
i only convey what public thinking about them same like members here, If any one Doing Wrong face these crisis what every belong too........
Am i Wrong.....???

About Indian PM ,, Modi is the against Islam & Pakistan in his statements ,,,Now how you Spouse here it is tolerated in any cost. 
Go and Train Your PM what is speech tone while connecting with global world.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

IND_PAK said:


> I will respect the supreme authority i.e the judicial system of India which has scrutinized him for more than a decade under the most hostile government to Modi.
> 
> No one other than Congress would have been benefited with Modi getting indicted.


--
if modi gone..
RAGA/ mamta /mulayam will make india hell in few yrs .. a somalia



AHMED85 said:


> When A person deviate from its promise that what will occur ,,,i dont insult PM & President,,
> i only convey what public thinking about them same like members here, If any one Doing Wrong face these crisis what every belong too........
> Am i Wrong.....???
> 
> About Indian PM ,, Modi is the against Islam & Pakistan in his statements ,,,Now how you Spouse here it is tolerated in any cost.
> Go and Train Your PM what is speech tone while connecting with global world.


--
who told you he is aginst islam
he may be agisnt pak as politicain
rest how many speeched you hear fulll not part


----------



## Manticore

I have personally infracted a lot of members who posted rubbish regarding gandhi .. and mata etc over the years

The good thing from pak members this time around is that they dont post rubbish about gandhi in retaliation of the bakwaas posted about jinnah -- perhaps indian members have antagonized a lot of members by disrepecting our forefather


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Manticore said:


> I have personally infracted a lot of members who posted rubbish regarding gandhi .. and mata etc
> 
> The good thing from pak members is that they dont post rubbish about gandhi in retaliation of the bakwaas posted about jinnah -- perhaps indian members have antagonized a lot of members by disrepecting our forefather


--
that good..
if indian members disrespects Mr.Jiinah .. action should be taken..
the reason indian members do that as Mr..Jinnah life is very complicated..
a British educated lawyer.. a british type liftstyle.. joined INC.... worked with many top leaders ..
represented many indian as lawyer to defend them ...(if iam not wrong he defened B.G.Tilak in court ..who known to be father of indian unrest against birtish )..then he left INC ..
then Muslim league growth under him .. finally Pak
so its up and down..
many thing written about gandhi .. in india and abroad .. still it reaseaced and writeen 
but for Jinnah less info is avaible...
if possible put one sticky to both .. specialy jinnah and try to educated all members the many perspective whihc was not known...
this will take care of misunderstanding of all member is not indians
t
--
I leave this this question to your judgment and will not post in this thread now onwards.
1. Shall all head of state should be respected ? -PM /Presidnet
2. is it ok to call indian pm- modi as TERRORIST ?

thanks


----------



## Soumitra

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> @Soumitra
> if possible please delt commet
> 
> 
> --
> gandhi



Deleted. We will follow our Father of the Nation. 

"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind"

"If someone slaps you on one cheek offer the other but don't resort to violence"

We will not troll Pakistanis when they troll us regarding Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Soumitra said:


> Deleted. We will follow our Father of the Nation.
> 
> "An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind"
> 
> "If someone slaps you on one cheek offer the other but don't resort to violence"
> 
> We will not troll Pakistanis when they troll us regarding Modi.


---
thanks and congrtas 
but one correction ...
dont follow gadhi 100%
that time people use to slap now people shoot so no second chance 
if some one slaps ...ask reason ..if your fault accpet
dont give other cheek

if its not your fault still some one slapped you.. again .. ask ...if you think its his mistake
return the gift ...

if pak troll modi.. ask question,, why how ,, given counter argument ..they will get message .
when some one throw mud on you .. 
you clean yourself and ask him . bhai kyu?it may be by mistake..
but you dont take mud and thow back ..na 
violence is wrong ... self defense is right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> if modi gone..
> RAGA/ mamta /mulayam will make india hell in few yrs .. a somalia
> 
> 
> --
> who told you he is aginst islam
> he may be agisnt pak as politicain
> rest how many speeched you hear fulll not part



His Act after attain Primer chair ,, Ban on Muslim duties in Islam, treating Pakistan ,,,
How any one in Pakistan tolerate his act in political setup to straight his own political cap while pushing Pakistan back.
Muslims, Modi and divided India - Features - Al Jazeera English


India’s Modi promises tough stance against Pakistan - World - DAWN.COM


Muslims wary of Hindu nationalist Narendra Modiâs victory | The National


BBC News - Narendra Modi 'allowed' Gujarat 2002 anti-Muslim riots


Islamist militants incite anti-India attacks after Narendra Modi's victory | World news | The Guardian

these are some links ,, more you find by your own...........


----------



## pursuit of happiness

AHMED85 said:


> His Act after attain Primer chair ,, Ban on Muslim duties in Islam, treating Pakistan ,,,
> How any one in Pakistan tolerate his act in political setup to straight his own political cap while pushing Pakistan back.
> 
> these are some links ,, more you find by your own...........


--
Ban on Muslim duties in Islam -- which one
links?


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> <p>
> 
> 
> &quot;pursuit&nbsp;of&nbsp;happiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> </p>
> <p>Ban&nbsp;on&nbsp;Muslim&nbsp;duties&nbsp;in&nbsp;Islam&nbsp;--&nbsp;which&nbsp;one </p>
> <p>links?&nbsp;
> 
> 
> 
> </p><p><br /></p>
Click to expand...


Hindutva outfit launches campaign to ban Fajr Adhan in India | Page 11

Hindutva outfit launches campaign to ban Fajr Azan in India - thenews.com.pk


----------



## pursuit of happiness

AHMED85 said:


> His Act after attain Primer chair ,, Ban on Muslim duties in Islam, treating Pakistan ,,,
> How any one in Pakistan tolerate his act in political setup to straight his own political cap while pushing Pakistan back.
> Muslims, Modi and divided India - Features - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> India’s Modi promises tough stance against Pakistan - World - DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> Muslims wary of Hindu nationalist Narendra Modiâs victory | The National
> 
> 
> BBC News - Narendra Modi 'allowed' Gujarat 2002 anti-Muslim riots
> 
> 
> Islamist militants incite anti-India attacks after Narendra Modi's victory | World news | The Guardian
> 
> these are some links ,, more you find by your own...........


--
those are editorial/articles with view points of author
tell me
Ban on Muslim duties in Islam -- which one
as per indian constituin no one can ban freedom of relgion and faith in india
if any govt do so our SC will spank them hard ..
Article 25 in The Constitution Of India 1949
Know your constitution - Protection of Life and Personal Liberty
Religious Rights - India



AHMED85 said:


> Hindutva outfit launches campaign to ban Fajr Adhan in India | Page 11
> 
> Hindutva outfit launches campaign to ban Fajr Azan in India - thenews.com.pk


--
its small group of peolel deemanding somthing in corner of india 
did GOI banded it
they useing their frredom of speech peacfully


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> those are editorial/articles with view points of author
> tell me
> Ban on Muslim duties in Islam -- which one
> as per indian constituin no one can ban freedom of relgion and faith in india
> if any govt do so our SC will spank them hard ..
> Article 25 in The Constitution Of India 1949
> Know your constitution - Protection of Life and Personal Liberty
> Religious Rights - India
> 
> 
> --
> its small group of peolel deemanding somthing in corner of india
> did GOI banded it
> they useing their frredom of speech peacfully



i only read about it nor listen his speech but i listen via sources that Modi give statement against Pakistan than these editorial write by differ segments, and about Ban on islamic duties they launch any new constitution amendments at the behalf of power in common ideology of Hinduism...

let spouse they cant change these rules of law but they massed billion of Muslim sentiments around the world... Is this right for avail vote from pubic......


----------



## Soumitra

AHMED85 said:


> Hindutva outfit launches campaign to ban Fajr Adhan in India | Page 11
> 
> Hindutva outfit launches campaign to ban Fajr Azan in India - thenews.com.pk



There is a world of difference between a fringe group, which no one has heard of, demanding something and the govt Banning something religious.

BTW that fronge group has the democratic right to demand something under the freedom of speech. It is the govt's perogative to accept or reject that demand.

And if you don't know the Supreme Court has recently banned a tradition followed by many Hindus in Tamil Nadu
Protest in Tamil Nadu Against Ban on Jallikattu -The New Indian Express

So to say that only Muslims are targeted for banning their practices is wrong.

And staying on banning Muslim Traditions do you call Nicholas Sarkozhy a terrorist because he banned Burqa in France?


----------



## AHMED85

Soumitra said:


> There is a world of difference between a fringe group, which no one has heard of, demanding something and the govt Banning something religious.
> 
> BTW that fronge group has the democratic right to demand something under the freedom of speech. It is the govt's perogative to accept or reject that demand.
> 
> And if you don't know the Supreme Court has recently banned a tradition followed by many Hindus in Tamil Nadu
> Protest in Tamil Nadu Against Ban on Jallikattu -The New Indian Express
> 
> So to say that only Muslims are targeted for banning their practices is wrong.
> 
> And staying on banning Muslim Traditions do you call Nicholas Sarkozhy a terrorist because he banned Burqa in France?



I only Know UDHR.....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

AHMED85 said:


> i only read about it nor listen his speech but i listen via sources that Modi give statement against Pakistan than these editorial write by differ segments, and about Ban on islamic duties they launch any new constitution amendments at the behalf of power in common ideology of Hinduism...
> 
> let spouse they cant change these rules of law but they massed billion of Muslim sentiments around the world... Is this right for avail vote from pubic......


--
listen his more speeches your perception may change
if you tube ban is removed you can get many there or ty bjp website..
no ban on islamic duty ..i told you why..in post beofre this 
no new constitution..
they are trying to bring Uniform civil code for ALL indians .. hindu .. msulim ,sikh,, and all indins
why?
read shah bano case of india.. where right of muslim women cut down by congress under presur of relgious muslim parties..
read about Uniform cvil code
it will be debated to death in parliament then in civil socierty by media and then 
2/3 majorirty of parliament required for it.
which comprise BJP.Congress and other parties..
so its not only about modi 
its about india 
dont worry .. 
indian muslim or any other minorities are and will prosper under him 
if he does any naughty thing 
indian juducary . oposition , media and most imp Common pubic will stand beofre them


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> listen his more speeches your perception may change
> if you tube ban is removed you can get many there or ty bjp website..
> no ban on islamic duty ..i told you why..in post beofre this
> no new constitution..
> they are trying to bring Uniform civil code for ALL indians .. hindu .. msulim ,sikh,, and all indins
> why?
> read shah bano case of india.. where right of muslim women cut down by congress under presur of relgious muslim parties..
> read about Uniform cvil code
> it will be debated to death in parliament then in civil socierty by media and then
> 2/3 majorirty of parliament required for it.
> which comprise BJP.Congress and other parties..
> so its not only about modi
> its about india
> dont worry ..
> indian muslim or any other minorities are and will prosper under him
> if he does any naughty thing
> indian juducary . oposition , media and most imp Common pubic will stand beofre them



Let see what Modi
Regime
will do.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@*AHMED85*
*thanks for reply..*
*but i cant able to commet more in this thread because ..(read post 152)*
*so signing out of this thred ..permanently.. *


----------



## AHMED85

pursuit of happiness said:


> @*AHMED85*
> *thanks for reply..*
> *but i cant able to commet more in this thread because ..(read post 152)*
> *so signing out of this thred ..permanently.. *




All the best 
Regards 
AHMED 85

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

IND_PAK said:


> I will respect the supreme authority i.e the judicial system of India which has scrutinized him for more than a decade under the most hostile government to Modi.
> 
> No one other than Congress would have been benefited with Modi getting indicted.



_There were more than 60 investigations by national and international bodies many of which having investigated the incident, concluded there was support from state officials in the violence.[129] The report from the National Human Rights Commission of India(NHRC) concluded that the attacks had been premeditated, that state government officials were complicit and that there was evidence of police not acting during the assaults on Muslims. The report also made mention of the BJP and Modi in "Promoting the attitudes of racial supremacy, racial hatred and the legacy of Nazism through his governments support of school textbooks in which Nazism is glorified". The US state department also found "that Modi revised high school textbooks to describe Hitler's 'charismatic personality' and the 'achievements of Nazism'.[130][Note 1]_



In its 2003 annual report, Amnesty International stated,* "the same police force that was accused of colluding with the attackers was put in charge of the investigations into the massacres, undermining the process of delivery of justice to the victims." ....* So obviously there was no chance of delivery of justice and Modi got away with his crimes ......

Your court systems do not rank so poorly [90/99 in civil justice , 48/99 in criminal justice] on _WJP Rule of Law Index 2014 _for no reason my friend !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Azlan Haider said:


> _There were more than 60 investigations by national and international bodies many of which having investigated the incident, concluded there was support from state officials in the violence.[129] The report from the National Human Rights Commission of India(NHRC) concluded that the attacks had been premeditated, that state government officials were complicit and that there was evidence of police not acting during the assaults on Muslims. The report also made mention of the BJP and Modi in "Promoting the attitudes of racial supremacy, racial hatred and the legacy of Nazism through his governments support of school textbooks in which Nazism is glorified". The US state department also found "that Modi revised high school textbooks to describe Hitler's 'charismatic personality' and the 'achievements of Nazism'.[130][Note 1]_
> 
> 
> 
> In its 2003 annual report, Amnesty International stated,* "the same police force that was accused of colluding with the attackers was put in charge of the investigations into the massacres, undermining the process of delivery of justice to the victims." ....* So obviously there was no chance of justice and Modi got away with his crimes ......
> 
> Your court systems do not rank so poorly [90/99 in civil justice , 48/99 in criminal justice] on _WJP Rule of Law Index 2014 _for no reason my friend !!!



nailed it, these puppies of modi terrorist are defending him knowing these facts as they witnessed, yet shameful voted for a terrorist and bigot !


----------



## Contrarian

Its hard for Pakistani's to understand that Indian courts are very respected by our people. And so if the SC forms its own SIT and its investigation says Modi is not guilty, it really does mean that Modi is not guilty.

And so take those Amnesty reports and shove it where the sun dont shine, and maybe while your at it, read the reports about Balochistan produced by many of these other international organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Some idiot "think tanks" should give their opinions on reports of Amnesty about Pakistan before waving it foolishly as it is the most concrete investigation of the Gujrat riots.


----------



## M. Sarmad

^^ And some idiot Hindutva trolls should avoid trolling everywhere .... This discussion is not about Pakistan , its about *"the biggest terrorist in India"* aka Narendra Modi , as Nitish's minister put it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Azlan Haider said:


> ^^ And some idiot Hindutva trolls should avoid trolling everywhere .... This thread is not about Pakistan , it is about "the biggest terrorist in India" aka Narendra Modi


Here









Azlan Haider said:


> .
> 
> Your court systems do not rank so poorly [90/99 in civil justice , 48/99 in criminal justice] on _WJP Rule of Law Index 2014 _for no reason my friend !!!


You do realize your country is in the bottom of WJP Law index in every count it ranks last but thirdor something, closely beating afghanistan and another country.... Please let me know if you want me to post details...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

sandy_3126 said:


> You do realize your country is in the bottom of WJP Law index in every count it ranks last but thirdor something, closely beating afghanistan and another country.... Please let me know if you want me to post details...



Comeon Sandy ... You never give up  ........ Indians always boast about their "legal system" without even knowing that they rank so poorly on court system indices (not much better than Pakistan), ... I don`t see any Pakistani doing the same ... You guys love to live in delusions and denials , don`t you ?..!!


----------



## MilSpec

Azlan Haider said:


> Comeon Sandy ... You never give up  ........ Indians always boast about their "legal system" without even knowing that they rank so poorly on court system indices (not much better than Pakistan), ... I don`t see any Pakistani doing the same ... You guys love to live in delusions and denials , don`t you ?..!!


state the overall ranks of both the countries... not just cherry pick worst indices for India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Ok @rockstar08 get ready to be banned


----------



## dawn_news

Is insulting Altaf banned? Because i insulted him today and my posts got deleted...


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Azlan Haider said:


> ^^ And some idiot Hindutva trolls should avoid trolling everywhere .... This discussion is not about Pakistan , its about *"the biggest terrorist in India"* aka Narendra Modi , as Nitish's minister put it


The world knows which country is called the factory of terrorism.


----------



## foxbat

Can ISI be called a terrorist organization ? Its neither PM nor President. I mean if Pakistani members are allowed to call Indian PM as a terrorist, the reverse should work too. Right ?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

foxbat said:


> Can ISI be called a terrorist organization ? Its neither PM nor President. I mean if Pakistani members are allowed to call Indian PM as a terrorist, the reverse should work too. Right ?


--
ony indin pm is teerorsit 
rest are pak saf.. allah ke bande ...
mod have accepted with his silence..
-
by the way terrorist altaf caught in uk...and terrosit ISI working to clear him with ..SIr/PM Haf sex sayeed


----------



## Reviewer21

Manticore said:


> you are equating a father of a nation to a present day leader --- this will get you infracted -- as I said fathers of either nation will be respected
> 
> 
> hypothetically speaking for a non-management thread


Doesn't matter. In both the cases majority of population have shown love and respect. And that's why Mr.Modi have got such a huge majority which is I believe second largest in the history of India.


----------



## Slav Defence

Wah...what a mindset our people has got @Manticore ...just last night and even before I have seen these people insulting our politicians...including Mr.Khan the most.Following their logic,from now on...we will also take strict actions if we observe them insulting Mr.Khan or Mr.Hussain...which are elected and praised by their millions of supporters ,damn it. This is defence forum...not some siyasi forum...if these people are damn sensitive then we are sensitive most nation ever existed
Ch....chhh..chhhh..... height of hypocrisy


----------



## Tameem

WebMaster said:


> Please dont insult the President or the Prime Minister of Pakistan in your posts. I do understand that many of you are not happy with the actions of the President, but we will have to live with it. Because the majority elected the Pakistan People's Party, and the PPP has elected the President.
> 
> No matter how good or bad the President is. Insulting the President will not be allowed, and we will start handing out bans if such continues.
> 
> Criticize.. discuss.. donot insult.








@WebMaster Just check your own appointed administrator insulting our PM in front of foreigners with absolutely false accusation. What kind of administration you people are carrying out in the name of Pakistan.....when you can't stop your own admin how can others follows your advice. @Horus is a childish poster.......He didn't deserve to be an administrator at any level. He should be Baned Immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pursuit of happiness

*Policy request- 1 *
i already gave many request before but did not got reply..
now hope as this thread for same .. i can get reply .
so there is policy on paper of not to insult constitution position of pak . good
what about other nations constitutional position ? does not they also command respect as constitutional head of their nation
or its like this indian PM will get all derogatory words because its your "*OPINION" *and not covered in policy
@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Emmie @Horus 
please let me know policy on same


----------



## Tameem

Tameem said:


> View attachment 199345
> 
> 
> @WebMaster Just check your own appointed administrator insulting our PM in front of foreigners with absolutely false accusation. What kind of administration you people are carrying out in the name of Pakistan.....when you can't stop your own admin how can others follows your advice. @Horus is a childish poster.......He didn't deserve to be an administrator at any level. He should be Baned Immediately.



@WebMaster I'm waiting your reply.....I will accepts your wording in this case.

If you think, Horus didn't guilty.....then explains how?


----------



## SBD-3

Tameem said:


> View attachment 199345
> 
> 
> @WebMaster Just check your own appointed administrator insulting our PM in front of foreigners with absolutely false accusation. What kind of administration you people are carrying out in the name of Pakistan.....when you can't stop your own admin how can others follows your advice. @Horus is a childish poster.......He didn't deserve to be an administrator at any level. He should be Baned Immediately.


Being a moderator is a big responsibility, however, due to our generous @WebMaster the quality of moderators as well as moderation has gone down drastically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SBD-3 said:


> Being a moderator is a big responsibility, however, due to our generous @WebMaster the quality of moderators as well as moderation has gone down drastically.


--
i think it team there right ?
how only one person responsible for moderation ? cant single out webmaster


----------



## Kompromat

Tameem said:


> @WebMaster I'm waiting your reply.....I will accepts your wording in this case.
> 
> If you think, Horus didn't guilty.....then explains how?



PM/President are protected under forum rules from 'gali galoch'. If you think that you can force people to keep quiet on issues that are too big for your ego and to villify people for substantiated critique of Nawaz Sharif's policy of protecting LeJ you are very wrong!

Yes Nawaz Sharif supports Lashkar e Jhangvi and i know thar because i am from where this monster was born. Your munafqat is all too visible when you openly throw mud at the armed forces regarding the Taliban issue.

Tell me how my post that actually states 'facts' as they are, amounts to 'insulting the PM'. I know its your old habit, you people crave the days when PTV was your propaganda piece and you could lie to an entire country through Radio Pakistan.

Too bad for you kiddo, things have changed. Tell the PM id he doesn't want to be ''criticised'', he should stop supporting the terrorists of LeJ.

Capiche?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@Horus 
your view and policy direction of pdf wrt post 179 same thread please


----------



## Rana Thakur

Horus said:


> *PM/President are protected under forum rules from 'gali galoch'*. If you think that you can force people to keep quiet on issues that are too big for your ego and to villify people for substantiated critique of Nawaz Sharif's policy of protecting LeJ you are very wrong!
> 
> Yes Nawaz Sharif supports Lashkar e Jhangvi and i know thar because i am from where this monster was born. Your munafqat is all too visible when you openly throw mud at the armed forces regarding the Taliban issue.
> 
> Tell me how my post that actually states 'facts' as they are, amounts to 'insulting the PM'. I know its your old habit, you people crave the days when PTV was your propaganda piece and you could lie to an entire country through Radio Pakistan.
> 
> Too bad for you kiddo, things have changed. Tell the PM id he doesn't want to be ''criticised'', he should stop supporting the terrorists of LeJ.
> 
> Capiche?


Horus logic strikes again. 

Horus logic # 28 - He shall not abuse Pakistani PM/President, then he himself(Horus) has done same for Indian PM a number of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rana Thakur said:


> Horus logic strikes again.
> 
> Horus logic # 28 - He shall not abuse Pakistani PM/President, then he himself(Horus) has done same for Indian PM a number of times.


--
waiting for ans for same question since many months .. today may be judgment day


----------



## Rana Thakur

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> waiting for ans for same question since many months .. today may be judgment day


Dude, I gave up hoping justice in this forum. Specially with this guy @Horus being promoted as admin.

There are some coold minded guys like @Oscar, but this @Horus guy is such a troll. He is so full of religious BS. Do not expect any explanation from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Rana Thakur said:


> Horus logic strikes again.
> 
> Horus logic # 28 - He shall not abuse Pakistani PM/President, then he himself(Horus) has done same for Indian PM a number of times.



I'm a policy critic, i target decisions not personalities. 

We made this rule for the interest of fair speech. You can't continue debates if you call the X head of state a dog or a pig, however you can criticise his/her policy and decisions. 

My good friend @Tameem here thinks that he can put a sock in people's mouth if they 'say the wrong thing'. These are old habbits, they go slowly. These people still think that they are living in the age of 'Yeh Radio Pakistan hai, Muneer Ahmed say khabrain suniye' followed by a torrent of pro regime propaganda.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rana Thakur said:


> Dude, I gave up hoping justice in this forum. Specially with this guy @Horus being promoted as admin.
> 
> There are some coold minded guys like @Oscar, but this @Horus guy is such a troll. He is so full of religious BS. Do not expect any explanation from him.


--
i second your view.
but there forum there rules . so we cant do much 
FYI
https://defence.pk/threads/india’s-...r-war-sartaj-aziz.354916/page-16#post-6686864


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rana Thakur said:


> Horus logic strikes again.
> 
> Horus logic # 31 - Policy criticism means hating Hindu more then hating India. Bashing religion and foreign constitution personalities and exempting same for self state personalities is Horus policy.


--
logic # 31 ? 
what is this post no ?



Horus said:


> I'm a policy critic, i target decisions not personalities.
> 
> *We made this rule for the interest of fair speech. You can't continue debates if you call the X head of state a dog or a pig, however you can criticise his/her policy and decisions*.
> 
> My good friend @Tameem here thinks that he can put a sock in people's mouth if they 'say the wrong thing'. These are old habbits, they go slowly. These people still think that they are living in the age of 'Yeh Radio Pakistan hai, Muneer Ahmed say khabrain suniye' followed by a torrent of pro regime propaganda.


-- 
though i am not directly concern here 
as you say.. do you act ?


----------



## Kompromat

pursuit of happiness said:


> though i am not directly concern here
> as you say.. do you act ?



If it is reported, yes. Again, this rule doesn't exempt the heads of state from being criticised. It just seeks to restrict 'abusive language' to maintain fair speech. 

Purpose of this platfofm is to provide moderated free speech on important issues. We can't expect people to agree on everything, however we can get them to discuss and disagree in a responsible manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Horus said:


> If it is reported, yes. Again, this rule doesn't exempt the heads of state from being criticised. It just seeks to restrict 'abusive language' to maintain fair speech.


Agreed!
But fair speech should not include words like mass murderer and killer.
I hope you got the drift of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Rana Thakur said:


> He wouldn't be Horus-The almighty, If he could get the drift you know.


I bet he did, and that's why he's silent.
i love torturing him.


----------



## Kompromat

levina said:


> Agreed!
> But fair speech should not include words like mass murderer and killer.
> I hope you got the drift of it.



If a mass murderer doesn't want to be called a mass murderer he should stop murdering to begin with. Killing or Murder is a 'deed' not 'personality' which makes it fair criticism.


----------



## SamantK

Horus said:


> If a mass murderer doesn't want to be called a mass murderer he should stop murdering to begin with. Killing or Murder is a 'deed' not 'personality' which makes it fair criticism.


 He has not been convicted of any killing, how can you as a Pakistani be sure he is a murderer?


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> If a mass murderer doesn't want to be called a mass murderer he should stop murdering to begin with. Killing or Murder is a 'deed' not 'personality' which makes it fair criticism.



The question is Who decide's one is a mass murderer or not, and on what logic........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Horus said:


> If a mass murderer doesn't want to be called a mass murderer he should stop murdering to begin with. Killing or Murder is a 'deed' not 'personality' which makes it fair criticism.


Ofcorse!!
But....
*1)* I would like you to prove "him" a mass murderer.
*2)* Supreme court gave "him" a clean chit and that means a lot.
*3)* "His" landslide victory proves that he got votes not just from majority but also minorities in India.
So if the ppl in my country don't think he's a mass murderer then ppl from countries should really not 've a problem.

Btw your post for fair speech and no "abusive language" was meant for all the members on this forum. Did i read it right?
Or is it applicable to Pakistanis only?


----------



## singh sahab

nair said:


> The question is Who decide's one is a mass murderer or not, and on what logic........


Of course @Horus will decide. He is an administrator you know. And Horus needs no logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

nair said:


> The question is Who decide's one is a mass murderer or not, and on what logic........



Well you can't call me a mass murderer if i haven't killed anyone now can you?


----------



## SBD-3

Horus said:


> PM/President are protected under forum rules from 'gali galoch'. If you think that you can force people to keep quiet on issues that are too big for your ego and to villify people for substantiated critique of Nawaz Sharif's policy of protecting LeJ you are very wrong!
> 
> Yes Nawaz Sharif supports Lashkar e Jhangvi and i know thar because i am from where this monster was born. Your munafqat is all too visible when you openly throw mud at the armed forces regarding the Taliban issue.
> 
> Tell me how my post that actually states 'facts' as they are, amounts to 'insulting the PM'. I know its your old habit, you people crave the days when PTV was your propaganda piece and you could lie to an entire country through Radio Pakistan.
> 
> Too bad for you kiddo, things have changed. Tell the PM id he doesn't want to be ''criticised'', he should stop supporting the terrorists of LeJ.
> 
> Capiche?












How's this....pretty close khyber agency and FATA. Near the place where AQ and TTP and Haqanis were regularly targeted. Rest you blah blah blah is useless.


----------



## Levina

SBD-3 said:


> How's this....


what is this?


----------



## SBD-3

levina said:


> what is this?


Members of LeJ (now ASWJ) offering funeral prayers of one of their dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> Well you can't call me a mass murderer if i haven't killed anyone now can you?



If an Indian poster blames you saying " You only ban Indians" Does that makes you one?????

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xTra

Horus said:


> Well you can't call me a mass murderer if i haven't killed anyone now can you?



You are trying to avoid the Question.

Let me ask Straight, Who and How its is decided that Modi has`Killed many.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

SBD-3 said:


> How's this....pretty close khyber agency and FATA. Near the place where AQ and TTP and Haqanis were regularly targeted. Rest you blah blah blah is useless.



Solid work by those who actually care for Pakistan. You can't convince me on LeJ, i know them inside out, like the back of my hand. Do you know the patron of LeJ in Jhang is Sheikh Yaqoob -- who just happens to be a close ally of the PM and a veteran PMLN worker. This time Pakistani people call spade a spade !



nair said:


> If a Indian poster blames you saying " You only ban Indians" Does that makes you one?????



If supported by 'facts' than yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> If supported by 'facts' than yes.



Absolutely!!!!!! Who will decide what is fact or what is not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singh sahab

nair said:


> Absolutely!!!!!! Who will decide what is fact or what is not?


Horus will.


----------



## Kompromat

xTra said:


> You are trying to avoid the Question.
> 
> Let me ask Straight, Who and How its is decided that Modi has`Killed many.



Dead people and survivors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingofkings

Horus said:


> If supported by 'facts' than yes.



What are the "Facts" based on which your have generalized your statement.


----------



## Kompromat

nair said:


> Absolutely!!!!!! Who will decide what is fact or what is not?



That is not the job of an internet forum, our job is to discuss and debate. Its your word against mine and i'm willing to take yours if you are willing to take mine. We are not a court or a jury but a debate platform. It is next to impossible to have even views across the board.



singh sahab said:


> Horus will.



Yes, i have my own judgments and beliefs on important matters and i present them without sugarcoating them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> That is not the job of an internet forum, our job is to discuss and debate. Its your word against mine and i'm willing to take yours if you are willing to take mine. We are not a court or a jury but a debate platform. It is next to impossible to have even views across the board.



You did not get my point..... Well in a country like ours, Where we have a working judicial system, its the courts decides based on the facts, and proof who is guilty or who is not...... In this case it was not proven by anyone...... hence i dont think it is fair to call him a mass murderer.... If proven, i will join you and call him a mass murderer ( Note : I am not a modi bakt by the way  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

nair said:


> You did not get my point..... Well in a country like ours, Where we have a working judicial system, its the courts decides based on the facts, and proof who is guilty or who is not...... In this case it was not proven by anyone...... hence i dont think it is fair to call him a mass murderer.... If proven, i will join you and call him a mass murderer ( Note : I am not a modi bakt by the way  )



You won't like this example i know but Germany too had a functional judicial system and Hitler along with this team was never convicted. Your judicial system is not absolute, it takes decisions within the folds of your national security paradigm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xTra

Horus said:


> Dead people and survivors.



Again Dodging the Question.

I know, Its is just like when a group of people trying to catch thief, passes besides you, shouting Thief Thief , you also start running with then Shouting Thief thief, without trying to know whether people shouting is true or not.


----------



## Viper0011.

Horus said:


> You won't like this example i know but Germany too had a functional judicial system and Hitler along with this team was never convicted. Your judicial system is not absolute, it takes decisions within the folds of your national security paradigm.



I came across this thread. Interesting topic. If the PM/President isn't to be insulted then why every other thread and even your own posts insult NS to limits? Majority of which is lies and false accusations.......

So it's allowed in NS is in power because you military or x-military folks don't like him? That's pretty eff'd up....


----------



## Kompromat

Viper0011. said:


> I came across this thread. Interesting topic. If the PM/President isn't to be insulted then why every other thread and even your own posts insult NS to limits? Majority of which is lies and false accusations.......
> 
> So it's allowed in NS is in power because you military or x-military folks don't like him? That's pretty eff'd up....



Name calling/abusing NS is not allowed. We extended this courtesy to even a scumbag like Zardari who drained our country for half a decade.


----------



## xTra

Horus said:


> Name calling/abusing NS is not allowed. We extended this courtesy to even a scumbag like Zardari who drained our country for half a decade.



It is reserved only for only Modi.

And I am Pakka Congressi.


----------



## Viper0011.

Horus said:


> Name calling/abusing NS is not allowed. We extended this courtesy to even a scumbag like Zardari who drained our country for half a decade.



I understand, but just yesterday I was reading posts like "Nora is a dumb fuk", and "NS is brainless and stupid" " he's going to kiss Saudi as*"......... You don't call these insults? Everyone on here loves IK and with that comes IK's abusive verbal attack style in his followers posts......I don't personally care one way or another but I thought this thread was contradictory to what I had been reading on NS on here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Viper0011. said:


> I understand, but just yesterday I was reading posts like "Nora is a dumb fuk", and "NS us brainless and stupid" " he's going to kiss Saudi as*"......... You don't call these insults? Everyone on here loves IK and with that comes IK's abusive vernal attack style in his followers posts......I don't personally care one way or another but I thought this thread was contradictory to what I had been reading on NS on here



Just report it.


----------



## Viper0011.

Horus said:


> Just report it.



Ok


----------



## Tameem

Horus said:


> Yes Nawaz Sharif supports Lashkar e Jhangvi



*Absolutely Wrong*, I'm astonish, how come you proclaims that you belong to the very area where this monster belongs i.e. *Jhang*, When you didn't know that NS/PMLN candidate defeats LEJ candidate in that particular area with a huge margin in May 2013 Elections. Do, i need to provides you the link of ECP. Grow up Horus....for god sake.

However, I do acknowledge there is a time in 80s/90s when CIA/ISI supports Mujaheddin against soviets, and in that period too not LEJ but her parent organization SSP was one of those groups, who got patronage from all security agencies (foreign & local). Therefore, the monster created by CIA/ISI in the first place not anyone else and not remotely by weak politicians.

@WebMaster LEJ is a ban & terrorists organization and your Admin continuously without any proof blames our PM of supporting a terrorist group......i demand your actions immediately.


----------



## Kompromat

Tameem said:


> *Absolutely Wrong*, I'm astonish, how come you proclaims that you belong to the very area where this monster belongs i.e. *Jhang*, When you didn't know that NS/PMLN candidate defeats LEJ candidate in that particular area with a huge margin in May 2013 Elections. Do, i need to provides you the link of ECP. Grow up Horus....for god sake.
> 
> However, I do acknowledge there is a time in 80s/90s when CIA/ISI supports Mujaheddin against soviets, and in that period too not LEJ but her parent organization SSP was one of those groups, who got patronage from all security agencies (foreign & local). Therefore, the monster created by CIA/ISI in the first place not anyone else and not remotely by weak politicians.
> 
> @WebMaster LEJ is a ban & terrorists organization and your Admin continuously without any proof blames our PM of supporting a terrorist group......i demand your actions immediately.



Huzoor you can cry wolf as much as you want your political loyalty triumphs your loyalty to the country itself. I know these people through personal connections, mera inkay saath uthna baithna hai. Nawaz Sharif and PMLN use and protect LeJ to their political gain. This is truth and if its too hard for you to digest than you my friend have a digestive problem. Any idea who's protecting Malik Ishaq? - Yeh Radio Pakistan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Tameem said:


> @WebMaster LEJ is a ban & terrorists organization and your Admin continuously without any proof blames our PM of supporting a terrorist group......i demand your actions immediately.


Well if you remember, Nawaz also received money from Osama (to topple Bibi's government) or would you deny that too? Nawaz's interaction with these types of folks are well-established and documented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Horus said:


> Huzoor you can cry wolf as much as you want your political loyalty triumphs your loyalty to the country itself. I know these people through personal connections, mera inkay saath uthna baithna hai. Nawaz Sharif and PMLN use and protect LeJ to their political gain. This is truth and if its too hard for you to digest than you my friend have a digestive problem. Any idea who's protecting Malik Ishaq? - Yeh Radio Pakistan hai



I know Jhankg very well too, PMLN reality is "Sheikh Waqas Akram" & his family in NA 89, His father defeat LEJ in 2013 on PMLN ticket while you unfortunately only talking about gossips @WebMaster



syedali73 said:


> Well if you remember, Nawaz also received money from Osama (to topple Bibi's government) or would you deny that too? Nawaz's interaction with these types of folks are well-established and documented.



TT we are talking about present not past, in past both CIA/ISI patronage Laden & associates..


----------



## Kompromat

Tameem said:


> I know Jhankg very well too, PMLN reality is "Sheikh Waqas Akram" & his family in NA 89, His father defeat LEJ in 2013 on PMLN ticket while you unfortunately only talking about gossips @WebMaster



Have you heard of guys called Sheikh Yaqoob and Seikh Iqbal? - Let's test your knowledge over your claims. 



syedali73 said:


> Well if you remember, Nawaz also received money from Osama (to topple Bibi's government) or would you deny that too? Nawaz's interaction with these types of folks are well-established and documented.



How dare you, this is fake news, only news from Radio Pakistan is noteworthy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Horus said:


> If a mass murderer doesn't want to be called a mass murderer he should stop murdering to begin with. Killing or Murder is a 'deed' not 'personality' which makes it fair criticism.


--
its opinion...of yours on few other
now what to see is what rules ..
few people opinion or policy of pdf .
free speech on pdf is welcome and apriciated.. but again nothing is aboslute in life ..
and when you have policy you have to rule by that right



Horus said:


> If a mass murderer doesn't want to be called a mass murderer he should stop murdering to begin with. Killing or Murder is a 'deed' not 'personality' which makes it fair criticism.


--
your and mine opinion dones hold much if national and internatioal jusrisprudance made person free from any allegation 
HS is internatinal terrorist decaled by UN.. so ,, we cn say him as terrorist ..
then huy whom u refering which interntioal court verdict came to call same ?
did ICJ said so ?
so my question still remains
policy of instituiton (pdf) or opinion of few .. which rules that to be seen
--
*criticize*
(redirected from _criticising_)
Also found in: Legal.
*crit·i·cize*
(krĭt′ĭ-sīz′)
_v._ *crit·i·cized*, *crit·i·ciz·ing*, *crit·i·ciz·es*
_v.tr._
*1. *To find fault with: criticized the decision as unrealistic. See Usage Note at critique.
*2. *To judge the merits and faults of; analyze and evaluate: criticizes art for a living.
_v.intr.
*allegation*

Also found in: Legal, Financial, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.
*al·le·ga·tion*
(ăl′ĭ-gā′shən)
n.
*1. *An assertion that someone has done something wrong, often without proof: Allegations of excessive drinking tarnished the CEO'sreputation.
*2. *Law An assertion that someone has engaged in an *unlawful act.

Unlawful act need to be proved by competent authority national or internation.
not by individual 
criticisam does not have legal aspect in it
--
your welcome to critise but not allegation *_


----------



## SBD-3

Horus said:


> Solid work by those who actually care for Pakistan. You can't convince me on LeJ, i know them inside out, like the back of my hand. Do you know the patron of LeJ in Jhang is Sheikh Yaqoob -- who just happens to be a close ally of the PM and a veteran PMLN worker. This time Pakistani people call spade a spade ! .


I neither mean nor need to convince you. I just showed you the reality on the ground.



Tameem said:


> *Absolutely Wrong*, I'm astonish, how come you proclaims that you belong to the very area where this monster belongs i.e. *Jhang*, When you didn't know that NS/PMLN candidate defeats LEJ candidate in that particular area with a huge margin in May 2013 Elections. Do, i need to provides you the link of ECP. Grow up Horus....for god sake.
> 
> However, I do acknowledge there is a time in 80s/90s when CIA/ISI supports Mujaheddin against soviets, and in that period too not LEJ but her parent organization SSP was one of those groups, who got patronage from all security agencies (foreign & local). Therefore, the monster created by CIA/ISI in the first place not anyone else and not remotely by weak politicians.
> 
> @WebMaster LEJ is a ban & terrorists organization and your Admin continuously without any proof blames our PM of supporting a terrorist group......i demand your actions immediately.


The only party standing against the Ludhyanvi and the parliament was PMLN. PTI never even fielded a candidate. But you know its usual from to hear "I think" "I heard" from even the moderators these days. Btw @horous my hazara friends often referred to LeJ terrorists passing through cantonment area unchecked before the attacking hazara neighborhoods.


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> *Absolutely Wrong*, I'm astonish, how come you proclaims that you belong to the very area where this monster belongs i.e. *Jhang*, When you didn't know that NS/PMLN candidate defeats LEJ candidate in that particular area with a huge margin in May 2013 Elections. Do, i need to provides you the link of ECP. Grow up Horus....for god sake.
> 
> However, I do acknowledge there is a time in 80s/90s when CIA/ISI supports Mujaheddin against soviets, and in that period too not LEJ but her parent organization SSP was one of those groups, who got patronage from all security agencies (foreign & local). Therefore, the monster created by CIA/ISI in the first place not anyone else and not remotely by weak politicians.
> 
> @WebMaster LEJ is a ban & terrorists organization and your Admin continuously without any proof blames our PM of supporting a terrorist group......i demand your actions immediately.





You want something recent? Here:


Just few days ago:









And then in Islamabad, a couple of days ago:














Police protection by govt, for a terrorist and what not. 

This fcker is sitting in Islamabad, right under govt's nose. He's been busy issuing ridiculous statements recently, why govt hasn't taken any action against him till date, despite serious protests by civil society and public anger?


----------



## Viper0011.

Horus said:


> Huzoor you can cry wolf as much as you want your political loyalty triumphs your loyalty to the country itself. I know these people through personal connections, mera inkay saath uthna baithna hai. Nawaz Sharif and PMLN use and protect LeJ to their political gain. This is truth and if its too hard for you to digest than you my friend have a digestive problem. Any idea who's protecting Malik Ishaq? - Yeh Radio Pakistan hai



Common Horus, you went too far. I know you and many others have political affiliations with IK and the military, etc, ......but that doesn't mean you link your political opponents with terrorists. 

Who stood up for Talibans mind you??? It was your beloved IK......so if anything, you should point to IK. He stood up for terrorists who spread violence, fear and destruction across the globe. These scumbags are responsible for killing thousands of innocent Pakistanis more than anyone else.......
Next, your Musharraf supported MQM, there was a time when Corps Commander in Karachi openly told Mushy to allow for a real operation or MQM will start to become a militia.....but Mushy, out of his friendship with MQM's terrorist leader, allowed the entire city of Karachi to be burnt for years and thousands got killed due to that free hand (sure knowing your background a bit, you have very favorable view of him due to him being a part of your military years ago). 
Where are your views on these serious supporters of terrorists when you accuse others due to your political affiliation???? Wasn't Pakistan, it's people and it's economy not effected when your friends supported blatant terrorists like the Talibans??



Jazzbot said:


> You want something recent? Here:
> 
> 
> Just few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then in Islamabad, a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police protection by govt, for a terrorist and what not.
> 
> This fcker is sitting in Islamabad, right under govt's nose. He's been busy issuing ridiculous statements recently, why govt hasn't taken any action against him till date, despite serious protests by civil society and public anger?




Wait a second, so on one hand, you and your friends tell the world how NS is living his political life as "allowed" by the mighty military.......on the other hand, you post stuff like this where you tell the world that your government is SO powerful that they let a terrorist roam free with protection given by the government ......when this terrorist killed Army's elite soldiers rough his militia?????
So what is the truth??? Is your military really in power or is it all BS, and the government is in power??? You'll have to make up your mind on what you want us to believe in.

You are telling me if this old guy is such a big terrorist, the military or the ISI can't just take him out as an "accident"??? And in that accident, two police officers gets killed too??? It happens in Pakistan in many places every day........
How do we know the protection isn't given by the ISI? As the military is the real power...??! Care to write the truth once in a while??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

@SBD-3 @Viper0011. @Jazzbot @Leader @Gazi @Tameem @syedali73 

Can we drown all our politicians? Just asking I am one of mango Pakistani people  (and a bloody civilian) and now I am fed up of this nonsense, everyday there is a drama in politics, media talk shows are full of politicians and politics only, no body bothers to call in talented Pakistanis and discuss their achievements, ask for their suggestions. These politicians are all wasting our time and energy in just serving their own political goals. From Baltistan to Karachi they have messed up everything. These stupids even cannot agree on projects which are in the best National Interest so what good are they except further dividing Pakistanis into Patwaris, Tabdeel Razakar, Jiyalas and Karkuns? I am not asking for too much just want my united Pakistan back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Jazzbot said:


> You want something recent? Here:
> 
> 
> Just few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then in Islamabad, a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police protection by govt, for a terrorist and what not.
> 
> This fcker is sitting in Islamabad, right under govt's nose. He's been busy issuing ridiculous statements recently, why govt hasn't taken any action against him till date, despite serious protests by civil society and public anger?


Obviously this _haramzada_ is enjoying full support from Ch. Nisar the moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Viper0011. said:


> Wait a second, so on one hand, you and your friends tell the world how NS is living his political life as "allowed" by the mighty military.......on the other hand, you post stuff like this where you tell the world that your government is SO powerful that they let a terrorist roam free with protection given by the government ......when this terrorist killed Army's elite soldiers rough his militia?????
> So what is the truth??? Is your military really in power or is it all BS, and the government is in power??? You'll have to make up your mind on what you want us to believe in.
> 
> You are telling me if this old guy is such a big terrorist, the military or the ISI can't just take him out as an "accident"??? And in that accident, two police officers gets killed too??? It happens in Pakistan in many places every day........
> How do we know the protection isn't given by the ISI? As the military is the real power...??! Care to write the truth once in a while??





Wait a second, if army or ISI is to deal with every tiny rat's sh!t in this country, then for what purpose we have Prime Minister in the first place exactly? The govt has more than two third majority, why you don't question the govt for not taking any actions against these scumbags and point finger only on army? 

Please spare me from this BS.


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> Wait a second, if army or ISI is to deal with every tiny rat's sh!t in this country, then for what purpose we have Prime Minister in the first place exactly? The govt has more than two third majority, why you don't question the govt for not taking any actions against these scumbags and point finger only on army?
> 
> Please spare me from this BS.


well said at one place people keep looking at army and when they take over, they spit out all sorts of nonsense against them. However, for once PA has to clean the system and clean out snags in the constitution. If it is not done then we are all doomed. Well the next generations will be doomed people like me have already past that stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

Color_Less_Sky said:


> @SBD-3 @Viper0011. @Jazzbot @Leader @Gazi @Tameem @syedali73
> 
> Can we drown all our politicians? Just asking I am one of mango Pakistani people  (and a bloody civilian) and now I am fed up of this nonsense, everyday there is a drama in politics, media talk shows are full of politicians and politics only, no body bothers to call in talented Pakistanis and discuss their achievements, ask for their suggestions. These politicians are all wasting our time and energy in just serving their own political goals. From Baltistan to Karachi they have messed up everything. These stupids even cannot agree on projects which are in the best National Interest so what good are they except further dividing Pakistanis into Patwaris, Tabdeel Razakar, Jiyalas and Karkuns? I am not asking for too much just want my united Pakistan back


They can only agree to the projects which are in their interest, national issue priority is last in the list.


----------



## SBD-3

Color_Less_Sky said:


> @SBD-3 @Viper0011. @Jazzbot @Leader @Gazi @Tameem @syedali73
> 
> Can we drown all our politicians? Just asking I am one of mango Pakistani people  (and a bloody civilian) and now I am fed up of this nonsense, everyday there is a drama in politics, media talk shows are full of politicians and politics only, no body bothers to call in talented Pakistanis and discuss their achievements, ask for their suggestions. These politicians are all wasting our time and energy in just serving their own political goals. From Baltistan to Karachi they have messed up everything. These stupids even cannot agree on projects which are in the best National Interest so what good are they except further dividing Pakistanis into Patwaris, Tabdeel Razakar, Jiyalas and Karkuns? I am not asking for too much just want my united Pakistan back


1- Media only shows those thing which sell, or which they can sell somehow. They are commercial entities afterall
2- Neither the politicians nor the anchors bind people to watch these talk shows. But these talk shows are the prime time products of media now. This shows that a lot of people do watch them for fun or whatever reasons may be.


----------



## I.R.A

Panther 57 said:


> They can only agree to the projects which are in their interest, national issue priority is last in the list.



So can we drown them now? 

Anybody who is willing to do that I will support him with my jan and mall, so can we can we



SBD-3 said:


> 1- Media only shows those thing which sell, or which they can sell somehow. They are commercial entities afterall
> 2- Neither the politicians nor the anchors bind people to watch these talk shows. But these talk shows are the prime time products of media now. This shows that a lot of people do watch them for fun or whatever reasons may be.



Thanks Kafi selective political jawab dia hy. Are you inspired by Pervaiz Rasheed (Infor Min. I am not wrong)? So what do you say about the drowning part ? Can we do it before Imam Mehdi's appearance?


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> Wait a second, if army or ISI is to deal with every tiny rat's sh!t in this country, then for what purpose we have Prime Minister in the first place exactly? The govt has more than two third majority, why you don't question the govt for not taking any actions against these scumbags and point finger only on army?
> Please spare me from this BS.



Please spare me from crap and the readers from low quality posts of yours. You didn't answer my question, in a country where hundreds get killed due to violence, where everyone claims the government exists because of "permissions" from the military, where people can be kidnapped or taken "away", how us it that this guyan get protection from the government who's there because military allowed it????

Because if the military wants to rake this guy out, no one can stop them. Second, the government, already breathing on the military Oxygen, can never dare to allow an enemy of the military to walk on the streets with protection........so what's the bottom line? Is military power weakened? As it happens in majority of the countries? Or is the military allowing this man to roam free with protection? Or he's got protection because a court wants him under observation??? Common man, write the truth for once!!


----------



## Jazzbot

Viper0011. said:


> Please spare me from crap and the readers from low quality posts of yours. You didn't answer my question, in a country where hundreds get killed due to violence, where everyone claims the government exists because of "permissions" from the military, where people can be kidnapped or taken "away", how us it that this guyan get protection from the government who's there because military allowed it????
> 
> Because if the military wants to rake this guy out, no one can stop them. Second, the government, already breathing on the military Oxygen, can never dare to allow an enemy of the military to walk on the streets with protection........so what's the bottom line? Is military power weakened? As it happens in majority of the countries? Or is the military allowing this man to roam free with protection? Or he's got protection because a court wants him under observation??? Common man, write the truth for once!!




Gosh!!


It was Military who did Lal Masjid operation against this same scumbag, his brother was killed in that operation and he was captured alive while trying to flee. Its the judiciary who released him when civilian govt took over, and till date he is spitting venom every now and then but no civilian govt has taken any action against him.

And you can keep crying a river about military and stuff, I don't give a hoot about it.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

*Policy request- 2 *
i already gave many request before but did not got reply..
now hope as this thread for same .. i can get reply .
so there is policy on paper of not to insult constitution position of pak . good
what about other nations constitutional position ? does not they also command respect as constitutional head of their nation
or its like this indian PM will get all derogatory words because its your "*OPINION" *and not covered in policy

@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Emmie @Horus 
please let me know policy on same


----------



## Johny D

Neo said:


> Agreed....I may have called him Ghaddari a few times myself.
> How inapproperiate..


and u said it again


----------



## EagleEyes

SBD-3 said:


> Being a moderator is a big responsibility, however, due to our generous @WebMaster the quality of moderators as well as moderation has gone down drastically.



Whats the problem?


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> Gosh!!
> 
> *And you can keep crying a river about military and stuff, I don't give a hoot about it*.



Whether you give a hoot about it or not is not the issue. The issue is when you falsely accuse others for serious issues such as relating anyone to a terrorist at your own pleasure for your own personal agenda. 

If the military did the operation and the courts released this guys, you are saying the military all of a sudden couldn't "force" the civilian government to put this guy in jail? OR get the protection to be removed? So now the Civilian government (who until yesterday was licking Saudi's boots to stay in power and is so weak) all of a sudden become more powerful?

What you write contradicts between your own posts. That's the issue. Your stand should be consistent, one day the military is powerful, the next day, your posts suggest the mighty civilian government has so much authority that they gave a terrorist police protection. While the same government has been focusing on eradicating all terrorist activity from the country, specially since the Peshawer incident.


----------



## SBD-3

WebMaster said:


> Whats the problem?


That's the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

WebMaster said:


> Whats the problem?









Administrator @Horus in his reply (Above sated) to @CENTCOM (an Original member from United States department of defence) accuse Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif of supporting terrorist organization Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and ask them directly to intervene and stop him through official channels.

Administrator @Horus not saying PM Nawaz Sharif *was* supporter of LEJ but instead propagating that PM Nawaz Sharif *is* currently supporter of that terrorist group in that quoted post.

Administrator @Horus bases his accusation on past "Circumstantial evidences" mainly occured when both CIA/ISI were supportive of Mujahideen's group against Soviet Unions and in that scinario encourage Pakistani politicians to absorb and welcome all these jihadi organization into mainstream politics.

At best Adminstrator @Horus Absolutely possess no concrete evidence against Pakistani PM supporting a terrorist organization in *March 2015* _directly or indirectly._

By implying wrongly of supporter of terrorist Organization, He actually declares PM Nawaz Sharif a Terrorist himself.

He indirectly mlign Pakistan Army Chief General Raheel Sharif & Director Inter Services Intelligence Rizwan Akhtar of being complacent in allowing a terrorist to possess the Pakistan's supreme job thus declaring them terrorists too in adding and abating a terrorists PM.

Administrator @Horus in his absolute hatred towards PM Nawaz Sharif which stem partly political and partly sectarian cross every limits of decency and logic without any concrete proof whatsoever.

Administrator @Horus completely went against the forum rules knowingly and thus taken the benefit of the position he held in this forum and on top of it conspiring with an external power which majority of Pakistanis doesn't like.

I would request you to relieve him from his duties under the forum rules immediately.


----------



## SpArK

@Tameem

Being an administrator doesn't necessarily mean he shouldn't have political affiliations.

If @Horus doesn't like his PM, its his personal opinion, not the opinion of the forum, not the opinion of the staff.

An administrator even though has duties, also has the right to express his views, he is not a bot.

A request from the forum doesn't hold the capacity to initiate any political reactions in the International arena.

If he doesn't shower abuses in the form of personal insults over the PM, he is well within the laws of the forum as stated by Webmaster in the opening post.

His duties and opinion doesn't need to be mixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

@SpArK 
Just tells me accusing a PM of supporting a Terrorist Organization and thus declaring him a plain cheater of his oath, didn't fall in *Insulting* the very office of PM or not??


----------



## SpArK

Tameem said:


> @SpArK
> Just tells me accusing a PM of supporting a Terrorist Organization and thus declaring him a plain cheater of his oath, didn't fall in *Insulting* the very office of PM or not??




Since he is elected by a democratic process through a mandate by people, a citizen has every right to question his integrity, his actions, his affiliations, his policies and his motives.

Thats how it works and that's how its supposed to work too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

SpArK said:


> @Tameem
> 
> Being an administrator doesn't necessarily mean he shouldn't have political affiliations.
> 
> If @Horus doesn't like his PM, its his personal opinion, not the opinion of the forum, not the opinion of the staff.
> 
> An administrator even though has duties, also has the right to express his views, he is not a bot.
> 
> A request from the forum doesn't hold the capacity to initiate any political reactions in the International arena.
> 
> If he doesn't shower abuses in the form of personal insults over the PM, he is well within the laws of the forum as stated by Webmaster in the opening post.
> 
> His duties and opinion doesn't need to be mixed.



One should not suggest his PM to be a terrorist and terrorist breeder to CENTCOM. 

@Tameem is right. Calling someone terrorist is no less than abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

SpArK said:


> Since he is elected by a democratic process through a mandate by people, a citizen has every right to question his integrity, his actions, his affiliations, his policies and his motives.
> 
> Thats how it works and that's how its supposed to work too.



Ridicolous, Let me state it again.

_"Please dont insult the President or the Prime Minister of Pakistan in your posts. I do understand that many of you are not happy with the actions of the President, but we will have to live with it. Because the majority elected the Pakistan People's Party, and the PPP has elected the President. 

No matter how good or bad the President is. Insulting the President will not be allowed, and we will start handing out bans if such continues.

Criticize.. discuss.. donot insult."_


----------



## Kompromat

Tameem said:


> @SpArK
> Just tells me accusing a PM of supporting a Terrorist Organization and thus declaring him a plain cheater of his oath, didn't fall in *Insulting* the very office of PM or not??



Solution is to have the PM stop himself and his political party from supporting LeJ. I'm sure you know the MNA from Gujrat was recently implicated in terrorist support network and which political party he belonged to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Horus said:


> Solution is to have the PM stop himself and his political party from supporting LeJ. I'm sure you know the MNA from Gujrat was recently implicated in terrorist support network and which political party he belonged to.



Once Again Absolutely Wrong!! *he was cleared by an election tribunal of the Lahore High Court on April 18, 2013 to contest the general elections.*


----------



## SpArK

IND_PAK said:


> One should not suggest his PM to be a terrorist and terrorist breeder to CENTCOM.
> 
> @Tameem is right. Calling someone terrorist is no less than abuse.




It only says patronage...... like the Congress guys in our country calls Modi as supporters of right wing extremists..

Is it true or not is not an issue. 

Many members were happy calling MMS , a puppet including me.... nobody ridiculed it as abusive, likewise with a person like Nawaz who has some dubious history is very likely to have affiliations to various unspeakable organisations, which can give political mileage in a political situation like Pakistan is facing nowadays.... like people calling Imran as Taliban khan etc...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SpArK said:


> Since he is elected by a democratic process through a mandate by people, a citizen has every right to question his integrity, his actions, his affiliations, his policies and his motives.
> 
> Thats how it works and that's how its supposed to work too.


--
people have right to ask .. demand expiation .. criticism .
but 
not abuse or allegation up to sort of supporting terrorist ..
what a shame for nation if PM support terrorist against own nation..
True .. duties and opinion shoulde not be mix but when you have responsibility then even your opinion comes under that preview .. if then septate ids for person as admin/mods and person as memeber of pdf should be there ..


----------



## PoKeMon

SpArK said:


> It only says patronage...... like the Congress guys in our country calls Modi as supporters of right wing extremists..
> 
> Is it true or not is not an issue.
> 
> Many members were happy calling MMS , a puppet including me.... nobody ridiculed it as abusive, likewise with a person like Nawaz who has some dubious history is very likely to have affiliations to various unspeakable organisations, which can give political mileage in a political situation like Pakistan is facing nowadays.... like people calling Imran as Taliban khan etc...



Call MMS/Modi whatever and I am OK, but I wont like someone going to CENTCOM and telling that our PM harvest terrorism.

Your analogy doesn't work here. Its all about our duty toward our nation and the image we want to convey of our country.

Its about internal criticism vs crying out to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

@Horus its the best time to check whether you can ban yourself?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SpArK said:


> It only says patronage...... like the Congress guys in our country calls Modi as supporters of right wing extremists..
> 
> Is it true or not is not an issue.
> 
> Many members were happy calling MMS , a puppet including me.... nobody ridiculed it as abusive, likewise with a person like Nawaz who has some dubious history is very likely to have affiliations to various unspeakable organisations, which can give political mileage in a political situation like Pakistan is facing nowadays.... like people calling Imran as Taliban khan etc...


--
does any called Modi anti indian .. ? MMS .. traitor? 
when congress tarted abuse neg campisn they came to 44 seat .. is not show how people take that and their acceptance for same 
same happned with bjp for neg and abuse agiant AK in delhi


----------



## SpArK

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> people have right to ask .. demand expiation .. criticism .
> but
> not abuse or allegation up to sort of supporting terrorist ..
> what a shame for nation if PM support terrorist against own nation..
> True .. duties and opinion shoulde not be mix but when you have responsibility then even your opinion comes under that preview .. if then septate ids for person as admin/mods and person as memeber of pdf should be there ..




He told 2 things...

Find and kill a terrorist
And stop patronizing another organisation which is like LeT for us.

Its his political opinion.

*We cant compare the current situation of ours with Pakistan... things are different..* 

Same rule doesnt apply there...


----------



## Kompromat

Tameem said:


> Once Again Absolutely Wrong!! *he was cleared by an election tribunal of the Lahore High Court on April 18, 2013 to contest the general elections.*



By the same token, Molvi Fazlu Rehman and JI were also 'cleared'. I'm talking about an intelligence probe published 'this month' not in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> does any called Modi anti indian .. ? MMS .. traitor?
> when congress tarted abuse neg campisn they came to 44 seat .. is not show how people take that and their acceptance for same
> same happned with bjp for neg and abuse agiant AK in delhi




They might have chosen the wrong guy and the events that are happening over the course of time might make them put opinions on affiliations ....

Almost all parties in Pakistan is accused of harboring violence including PTI, PML, PP and MQM... by its die hard opponents....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SpArK said:


> They might have chosen the wrong guy and the events that are happening over the course of time might make them put opinions on affiliations ....
> 
> *Almost all parties in Pakistan is accused of harboring violence including PTI, PML, PP and MQM... by its die hard supporters*....


---
that what i am saying ..
1. Selective patriotism
almost all parties used these for perosnal gain .. still under NS nose UN banned terrorist take rallied in heart of paksitni city
and GOP send special train for their supports .
where was these people who raise question now about LEJ or xyz ..
why becuase XYZ hits india so ok .. rest hitting pak so they are terorist .. ?

2, Duty vs responsibilyt
memebers can vouce few top brass of PDF behaviou and their lanaguge for indian PM..
master piece was kashmir student issue on cricket last yr when Horus claim they got mail.letter from one of the student for coming to pak or about their agony..
indian memeber showed hyporcracy when news came out most guys did not had perosnal belogins when they thorwn of university
that letter never came in pdf ..
what is that behavoir ? is not anti india ?
is it PDFs stand that time or horus personal stnad ?

3. Hypocracy of PDF
sorry to be rude 
despite several request NO meber cleared me that whether any member call Indian PM mass murderd or terrorist ?
i can show many .of my request even same thread have 2 request but no repsonse 
one side you have thread no insult thread liek this and other hand you are first to break that 
what that ?



Horus said:


> By the same token, Molvi Fazlu Rehman and JI were also 'cleared'. I'm talking about an intelligence probe published 'this month' not in 2013.


--
same as Haffez saeed and lakvi did not found them guilty in your court same rule for all right .. 
you cant be judge and victim same time


----------



## Kompromat

SpArK said:


> They might have chosen the wrong guy and the events that are happening over the course of time might make them put opinions on affiliations ....
> 
> Almost all parties in Pakistan is accused of harboring violence including PTI, PML, PP and MQM... by its die hard supporters....



Its not their fault.

Their generation was subjected so much to blatant pro regime propaganda that it has become established wisdom for them. This is what i call the 'Radio Pakistan Generation'. They worship their 'leaders' no matter how harmful they are to the country through corruption, nepotism, even terrorism financing.

I have insider knowledge of LeJ and regardless of how hard PM's blind followers like our good friend @Tameem try to silence dissenting voices, the truth will be stated. We don't live in the age of Radio Pakistan, its very hard to put a sock in people's mouth when they 'say the wrong thing'

Our PM has intimate dealings with those terrorists who are butchering Shia's in Pakistan. Why is Malik Ishaq not hanged yet? - Historically speaking Mr Sharif was paid by Al-Qaeda's founder Osama bin Laden to contest Benazir Bhutto.

If a guy is willing to work with Al-Qaeda, what else is he willing to do?

@CENTCOM is our regional partner and they work with Pakistan on the daily basis for counter terrorism operations. So if Daes is posing a threat to our shared theater of operations, they have every right to know, who exactly is harboring the Daes's cavalry the LeJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

*Policy request- 2 - Yesterday at 9:46 PM*
i already gave many request before but did not got reply..
now hope as this thread for same .. i can get reply .
so there is policy on paper of not to insult constitution position of pak . good
what about other nations constitutional position ? does not they also command respect as constitutional head of their nation
or its like this indian PM will get all derogatory words because its your "*OPINION" *and not covered in policy

@@WebMaster@@Chak Bamu@@Manticore@@Oscar@@Emmie@@Horus
please let me know policy on same
----
*Policy request- 3 *
i already gave many request before but did not got reply..
now hope as this thread for same .. i can get reply .
so there is policy on paper of not to insult constitution position of pak . good
what about other nations constitutional position ? does not they also command respect as constitutional head of their nation
or its like this indian PM will get all derogatory words because its your "*OPINION" *and not covered in policy

@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Horus @waz @Emmie


----------



## Zibago

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EagleEyes

Name calling and insults are not allowed.

Criticism and exposing their doings is welcome!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

WebMaster said:


> exposing their _*doings*_ is welcome!



Say Openly like a man why hiding behind words.....PDF both administrators Horus & Webmaster are unanimous in spreading the thought on PDF that PM of Pakistan Nawaz sharif is an *active* supporter of terrorist organization LEJ


----------



## EagleEyes

Tameem said:


> PM of Pakistan Nawaz sharif is an *active* supporter of terrorist organization LEJ



May be @Horus, but not me. I don't have any evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Tameem said:


> Say Openly like a man why hiding behind words.....PDF both administrators Horus & Webmaster are unanimous in spreading the thought on PDF that PM of Pakistan Nawaz sharif is an *active* supporter of terrorist organization LEJ



Your age has ended, we are free speech, if you don't learn to mend your totaliterian worship method, you'll be history much sooner. We will criticise and expose, we are Pakistan Defence not Radio Pakistan. If the PM wants us to sing his songs, he should stop harboring mass murderes who kill our citizens for praying with their hands tied in the ''wrong spot''. Our alligence is to Pakistan and its vital security interest, whoever threatens it by overt or covert support to insurgents and terrorists will be exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

PM or no PM, King or pauper - mock them as you wish; they are put by your own votes except for the self imposed kings by colonial powers.

Zapiro is the person. He stops at noone.

020711mg - President Bush's Colonoscopy

071118st - Emergency rule in the run up to Pakistan's election


----------



## pursuit of happiness

*Policy request- 4*
i already gave many request before but did not got reply..
now hope as this thread for same .. i can get reply .
so there is policy on paper of not to insult constitution position of pak . good
what about other nations constitutional position ? does not they also command respect as constitutional head of their nation
or its like this indian PM will get all derogatory words because its your "*OPINION" *and not covered in policy
--
l*et me put direct question ,*
*1. can indian PM called terrorist and mass muderer ?*

@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Horus @waz @Emmie 
--
Silence is not your right if you hold position such as admin and mods ..


----------



## Kompromat

pursuit of happiness said:


> *Policy request- 4*
> i already gave many request before but did not got reply..
> now hope as this thread for same .. i can get reply .
> so there is policy on paper of not to insult constitution position of pak . good
> what about other nations constitutional position ? does not they also command respect as constitutional head of their nation
> or its like this indian PM will get all derogatory words because its your "*OPINION" *and not covered in policy
> --
> l*et me put direct question ,*
> *1. can indian PM called terrorist and mass muderer ?*
> 
> @WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Horus @waz @Emmie
> --
> Silence is not your right if you hold position such as admin and mods ..



Yes you can call him a mass murderer (opinion)
You can't him a pig, a dog or a baboon (abuse)


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Horus said:


> Yes you can call him a mass murderer (opinion)
> You can't him a pig, a dog or a baboon (abuse)


--
thanks for reply
---
is it as per policy of PDF ? as horus said above 
@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Horus @Oscar @waz @Emmie 
----
opinion is based on certain view point .. fine ..
but when its not proven in court of law or UN can you call a state head a mass murder ?
even people have view pint as Hafeez sayyed is not terrorist despite UN said so .. but not by pak judiciary ..
so few consdier him free man as pak jusdicry nothng aginat him
so few consider UN view 
which you follow as policy?


----------



## Manticore

Father of the state and religious figures are kept out of mud slinging .. even criticism 
Do not equate present day politicians with fathers of the nations - present day politicians can be debated upon and the opinion can be neg/pos


----------



## Tameem

Manticore said:


> Father of the state and religious figures are kept out of mud slinging .. even criticism
> 
> Do not equate present day politicians with fathers of the nations



Agreed 100%



Manticore said:


> - present day politicians can be *debated* upon and the opinion can be neg/pos



Requesting CENTCOM official by an Administrator of Pakistani Defence Forum to barred PM Nawaz from supporting terrorist organization only falls in a mere debate?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Manticore said:


> Father of the state and religious figures are kept out of mud slinging .. even criticism
> Do not equate present day politicians with fathers of the nations - present day politicians can be debated upon and the opinion can be neg/pos


--
can you solve my query please . ...
already posted in same thread 
thanks 
--
Rest i though critisam is required for each individual as no one is perfect as it sholud be healthy one and with context 
but as per PDF policy i am omitted that


----------



## Panther 57

Color_Less_Sky said:


> So can we drown them now?
> 
> Anybody who is willing to do that I will support him with my jan and mall, so can we can we


Someone has to drown them, sooner or later this will happen. And then that tsunami will not be the one like IK and TuQ. It will be brutal, ruthless and destructive. Roads will be inundated with dead bodies with no one to pick them up. Lets hope you me or someone drowns them before that stage comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

